# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Обсуждение концепции Дханешвары прабху

## Рамачандра дас

> За прошедший месяц произошло много событий-фестивали,приезжало много гостей,но самое главное событие на мой взгляд,это то,что наконец то Данешвара прабху купил себе дом в деревне.
> Сейчас он находится во Вриндаване,заканчивает писать второй том книги по духовной экономики,а в апреле следующего года обещал приехать на шесть месяцев,так что сатху санга обеспечена!!!


Я слышал что Дханешвара прабху создаёт Варнашраму для чистых преданных это правда?

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Я слышал что Дханешвара прабху создаёт Варнашраму для чистых преданных это правда?


О! Заинтересовался!

----------


## venkata

> Я слышал что Дханешвара прабху создаёт Варнашраму для чистых преданных это правда?


   Я тоже слышал множество слухов насчёт Данешвары пр,и даже под влиянием этих слухов сформировался некий скептицизм.Но когда лично пообщался с этим человеком,то все сомнения ушли.
Данешвара пр олицетворяет собой практичность Шрилы Прабхупады.Хотя в своих книгах он глубоко рассматривает влияние гун природы на общество и дает концепцию общества под влиянием гуны благости,это не значит,что он не понимает реальной ситуации.Я удивлялся как он серьёзно относится к своей садхане,пока он жил у нас два месяца,он каждый день проводил мангала-арати своим божествам,вычитывал джапу и каждый день читал нам лекции.Но никогда не требовал от нас ничего.Иногда сам готовил прасад и сам его раздавал.Он постоянно сосредоточен на миссии Шрилы Прабхупады.Когда я его спросил о его ближайших планах,он сказал,что просто хочет работать на земле,выращивая еду и писать книги.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> О! Заинтересовался!


Но я слышал раньше мнение лидеров Русского Исккон что это утопия!
Может что-уже изменилось кто в курсе?

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Я тоже слышал множество слухов насчёт Данешвары пр,и даже под влиянием этих слухов сформировался некий скептицизм.Но когда лично пообщался с этим человеком,то все сомнения ушли.
> Данешвара пр олицетворяет собой практичность Шрилы Прабхупады.Хотя в своих книгах он глубоко рассматривает влияние гун природы на общество и дает концепцию общества под влиянием гуны благости,это не значит,что он не понимает реальной ситуации.Я удивлялся как он серьёзно относится к своей садхане,пока он жил у нас два месяца,он каждый день проводил мангала-арати своим божествам,вычитывал джапу и каждый день читал нам лекции.Но никогда не требовал от нас ничего.Иногда сам готовил прасад и сам его раздавал.Он постоянно сосредоточен на миссии Шрилы Прабхупады.Когда я его спросил о его ближайших планах,он сказал,что просто хочет работать на земле,выращивая еду и писать книги.


Я тоже общался с ним некоторые утверждения у меня вызывали сомнения
Может сейчас всё иначе

----------


## venkata

> Но я слышал раньше мнение лидеров Русского Исккон что это утопия!
> Может что-уже изменилось кто в курсе?


Я не понял,о какой утопии вы?И каких лидеров вы слушаете?

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Но я слышал раньше мнение лидеров Русского Исккон что это утопия!
> Может что-уже изменилось кто в курсе?


Может и утопия, но нам то чистым преданным что до того  :smilies:

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Я не понял,о какой утопии вы?И каких лидеров вы слушаете?


На Кришна ру была статья
Но в любом случае если вас это вдохновляет тогда всё ок!
Каждому своё!

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Может и утопия, но нам то чистым преданным что до того


Ура! Мы все чистые преданные!

----------


## venkata

> На Кришна ру была статья
> Но в любом случае если вас это вдохновляет тогда всё ок!
> Каждому своё!


Если ваше мнение основанно на этой не авторитетной статье,то мне просто жаль вас.Яд критики чистого преданного-препятствие на пути к богу.Я знаю Данешвару пр. уже 5 лет,и пока его слова и действия не расходятся.Шрила Прабхупада тоже хотел,чтобы мы все стали чистыми преданными.Так до сих пор многие не согласны и судят Его комментарии к Бхагават-гите.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

и наше одиночество в этом пустом без Кришны мире увы невыносимо, так что нет ни в чем никакой разницы

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Если ваше мнение основанно на этой не авторитетной статье,то мне просто жаль вас.Яд критики чистого преданного-препятствие на пути к богу.Я знаю Данешвару пр. уже 5 лет,и пока его слова и действия не расходятся.Шрила Прабхупада тоже хотел,чтобы мы все стали чистыми преданными.Так до сих пор многие не согласны и судят Его комментарии к Бхагават-гите.


Я люблю Дханешвару прабху!
Я знаю его не меньше чем вы!
Он и его концепция это разные вещи! 
Мне интересна была эта концепция с точки зрения гуру-садху и шастры.
Моё мнение основано на Шриле Прабхупаде!

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> и наше одиночество в этом пустом без Кришны мире увы невыносимо, так что нет ни в чем никакой разницы


Ура! Всё Едино!

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Если ваше мнение основанно на этой не авторитетной статье,то мне просто жаль вас.Яд критики чистого преданного-препятствие на пути к богу.Я знаю Данешвару пр. уже 5 лет,и пока его слова и действия не расходятся.Шрила Прабхупада тоже хотел,чтобы мы все стали чистыми преданными.Так до сих пор многие не согласны и судят Его комментарии к Бхагават-гите.


У есть мнение хотя оно и не окончательное.
Может просто иногда мы можем говорить об одном и том же но по разному
Мне понятней как это пишет и говорит Шрила Прабхупада и некоторые его ученики.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Если ваше мнение основанно на этой не авторитетной статье,то мне просто жаль вас.


Почему эта статья неавторитетная?

----------


## venkata

> Почему эта статья неавторитетная?


  Наверное потому,что у нас с вами разные авторитеты.Ниже я приведу отзыва на книги Дханешвары пр своих лидеров:

----------


## venkata

*Девамрита Свами*
"Труд Дханешвары Прабху-результат его многолетнихразмышлений о том,как применить учение "Бхагават-гиты" в современном мире,помешанном на экономике.Читая его книгу,я с наслаждением наблюдал,как,твёрдо придерживаясь учения парампары,он разрабатывает систему простой жизни,что так благоприятно для практики сознания Кришны.Инесмотря на сложность жизни в современном мире,благодаря этой системе преданные всего мира смогут значительно продвинуться на духовном пути обратно домой,к Богу."

----------


## venkata

*Ниранджана Свами:*

"Я только что прочитал Ваш труд о духовной экономике,и нашёл его вполне убедительным.Если лидеры общества не изменят своих взглядов на те вещи,о которых Вы пишите в своей книге,их решения существующих проблем помогут лишь на очень короткое время-независимо от того,какие дипломатические меры они предпримут.
Шрила Прабхупада дал нам революционную духовную идеологию.Его взгляды основывались на том же самом,на чём и Вы основываете свои аргументы в этой книге.Сейчас,более чем когда бы то ни было,необходимо воплотить их в жизнь.Многие тысячи людей ищут альтернативные способы жить в гармонии друг с другом и окружающем миром.Ваш труд о духовной экономике даст им необходимую информацию об этой альтернативе.Воспользуйтесь этим и соедините это с тем,что уже существует,и,по милости Господа Кришны,успех,несомненно,постучится в Ваши двери.Только время отделяет Вас от этого."

----------


## venkata

*Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху:*

  "Книга правдива и реалистична не только потому,что в ней приводится много неискажённых фактов,но главным образом потому,что автор,говоря об атеистической экономике жадности и насилия,сам является глубоко духовной личностью и лишён всякого желания материальной выгоды.
Современное общество зашло слишком далеко в своих попытках властвовать над природой и людскими массами,и потому мир нуждается в очищении от страданий.В этом нам помогут люди,владеющие духовным знанием,которое по своей сути всепроникающее и должно войти во все сферы деятельности,чтобы устранить человеческие недостатки и пороки,сопутствующие нашим усилиям процветать.Другими словами,любая деятельность,включая экономику,должна стать духовной,что бы очистить мир от зла и уменьшить страдания.Автору удалось ярко доказать,что все существующие проблемы в современном мире являются следствием духовной деградации.
Книга интересно написана и научна.Она не только ставит диагноз,но и даёт совершенное лекарство-человечеству пришло время освободиться от ложных,собственических концепций "я" и "Моё".
Таким образом,приняв истинную концепцию жизни-всё принадлежит Богу,человеческое общество вступит в новую формацию классовых взаимоотношений,которую ожидает неслыханный успех.Точно также как современная экономика превосходно организовала человеческую жадность,точно также она превосходно может организовать и человеческую добродетель.Это не утопия,а реальный факт,как и то,что эта книга вышла в свет.
Созданию мирового духовного общества,которое преобразует в мире культуру,науку,политику и экономику,в 1965 году положил начало А.Ч.Бхактиведанта Свами Шрила Прабхупада.Он доказал на основе ведической литературы и опыта истории,что любая деятельность,направленная на служение Богу,несёт счастье всем людям.Его слова уже свершившийся факт,который распространяют его искренние и преданные ученики,очищенные от желания материальной выгоды упорной духовной практикой.Бескорыстие и высочайшее духовное знание Шрилы Прабхупады продолжает жить в его учениках и распространяется по всему миру подобно лесному пожару.
Я очень рад,что книга Дханешвары прабху,непосредственного ученика Шрилы Прабхупады,своевременно вышла в свет.Все разумные и честные люди,несомненно,оценят её и с благодарностью примут."

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Наверное потому,что у нас с вами разные авторитеты.Ниже я приведу отзыва на книги Дханешвары пр своих лидеров:


Я так и не понял, почему позиция модератора этого Форума (именно он автор соответствующей статьи) не является для Вас авторитетной. Уход от вопроса, как известно, ответом на сам вопрос не является.

Такие возвышенные преданные как Ниранджана Свами очень даже занимают авторитетную позицию в том числе и для меня... 

Смущает только то, что несмотря на всю его авторитетность (или в согласии с ней), Дханешвара Прабху после первых вдохновляющих лет проповеди проектов с/х варнаашрамы перебрался на ПМЖ в Россию, покинув зону Джи-Би-Си, столь авторитетной для нас с Вами личности... К чему бы это, интересно?

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Наверное потому,что у нас с вами разные авторитеты.Ниже я приведу отзыва на книги Дханешвары пр своих лидеров:


Хочу заметить там по-моему в основном отклики про анализ современного общества.

----------


## Вишишта даса

Я ничего не понимаю - как-то не по-существу беседа идёт. Одни говорят авторитетно, другие нет. Третьи утопия. Просто процитируйте книгу и скажите конкретно, что неправильно и утопично с соответствующими своими выводами. Или другая сторона пусть процитирует опровергающую статью и скажите в чём неправильность опровержения. Не все же эту статью читали, а кто-то может и забыл о чём там было (как например я). Напомните пожалуйста. Читателю со стороны непонятно абстрактное рассуждение на тему чей авторитет авторитетнее. Хочется понять суть проблемы. Это не вызов, а просьба.  :smilies:

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Я тоже не помню, про что статья. И чья она. Модератора этого форума? Кто чей авторитет не всегда запоминаю, но искренне не понимаю, почему модератор этого форума должен быть авторитетом для всех по варнашраме или по критике книги Дханешвары.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Я тоже не помню, про что статья. И чья она. Модератора этого форума? Кто чей авторитет не всегда запоминаю, но искренне не понимаю, почему модератор этого форума должен быть авторитетом для всех по варнашраме или по критике книги Дханешвары.


Это статья Ямуначарьи Прабху, которая НЕСКОЛЬКО РАЗ размещалась на этом форуме...

И кстати, продолжая Вашу мысль, не совсем понятно, почему Дханешвара Прабху должен быть авторитетом для всех по варнаашраме...

----------


## vijitatma das

Справедливости ради следует заметить, что статья Ямуначарьи Прабху была не по книге "Духовная экономика", вышедшей большим тиражом только два месяца назад, а по тоненькой книжечке наспех и кое-как переведенных статей Дханешвары Прабху, которые он впоследствии значительно переделал. Как вы, я думаю, понимаете, приведенные отзывы гуру ИСККОН относятся именно к новой, "большой" книге, где практически ничего не говорится о практических шагах по строительству с/х общин, а просто излагается историко-теоретическая база: формы экономического хозяйствования рассматриваются с точки зрения философии "Бхагавад-гиты" (экономика в разных гунах и т.п.). 

Так что речь идет о разных вещах.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Справедливости ради следует заметить, что статья Ямуначарьи Прабху была не по книге "Духовная экономика", вышедшей большим тиражом только два месяца назад, а по тоненькой книжечке наспех и кое-как переведенных статей Дханешвары Прабху, которые он впоследствии значительно переделал. Как вы, я думаю, понимаете, приведенные отзывы гуру ИСККОН относятся именно к новой, "большой" книге. Так что речь идет о разных вещах.


пока пытаемся выяснить почему та статья, о которой тут стали рассуждать "неавторитетная"...

----------


## Вишишта даса

Дайте пожалуйста ссылку на статью.

----------


## vijitatma das

> пока пытаемся выяснить почему та статья, о которой тут стали рассуждать "неавторитетная"...


По мне она не то чтобы "неавторитетная", а полемическая  :smilies:  Ямуначарья Прабху выразил в ней свое мнение относительно идей, изложенных в брошюре по "духовной экономике", и с этим мнением кто-то согласится, а кто-то и нет. Проще говоря, это не документ и не официальное мнение Джи-Би-Си, к которому преданные ИСККОН должны непременно прислушиваться. Это просто частное мнение, хотя, кажется, его во многом разделяют и некоторые старшие вайшнавы (Радха-Дамодар Прабху, например).

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Это статья Ямуначарьи Прабху, которая НЕСКОЛЬКО РАЗ размещалась на этом форуме...
> 
> И кстати, продолжая Вашу мысль, не совсем понятно, почему Дханешвара Прабху должен быть авторитетом для всех по варнаашраме...


Ну да, мне как это, так и то не понятно. Есть головы, чтобы ими думать предметно, принимать решения и потом разговаривать по существу, а не ссылаться по каждой проблеме на каких-то супер-пупер авторитетов, как на мамочку, зацикливаться на том, кто кого переавторитетит. А что конкретно не нравится в обоих обсуждаемых источниках? Цитировать даже не обязательно, множно ли просто идею Дханешвары донести и контридею Ямуначарьи?

----------


## Вишишта даса

Между понятиями "авторитетно" и "не авторитетно" существует ещё множество промежуточных позиций.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Между понятиями "авторитетно" и "не авторитетно" существует ещё множество промежуточных позиций.


Часто в жизни эти понятия и являются промежуточными. Чаще они используются в бытовом или политическом значении. Авторитетный для всех *** стирает свою каупину с содой, чтобы мягче было. А все, кто носит трусы, должны признать свою неавторитетность.

----------


## Вишишта даса

Ну, у нас всё-таки есть понятие абсолютного авторитета - мнение Кришны. Я это имел в виду.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

А, ну тогда проще  :smilies:  Но не буду спрашивать, кого ты имел ввиду в качестве абсолютного неавторитета.

----------


## Вишишта даса

Это надо спрашивать у того, кто мыслит только двумя категориями. Если подумать, то наверное можно назвать какого-нибудь демонюгу олицетворяющего невежество, хотя, боюсь, в нашей традиции нет эталона абсолютного зла, как в христианстве.

----------


## Вишишта даса

Про высший управляющий авторитет в ИСККОН. http://www.dandavats.com/?p=9321

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Это надо спрашивать у того, кто мыслит только двумя категориями. Если подумать, то наверное можно назвать какого-нибудь демонюгу олицетворяющего невежество, хотя, боюсь, в нашей традиции нет эталона абсолютного зла, как в христианстве.


Да, эт точно. Может оказаться, что мнение этого демонюги насчет каких-то проявлений варнашрамы будет совпадать с мнением Кришны, а какие-то полу- или недоавторитетные мнения будут кардинально отличаться  :smilies:

----------


## venkata

> Я так и не понял, почему позиция модератора этого Форума (именно он автор соответствующей статьи) не является для Вас авторитетной. Уход от вопроса, как известно, ответом на сам вопрос не является.
> 
> Такие возвышенные преданные как Ниранджана Свами очень даже занимают авторитетную позицию в том числе и для меня... 
> 
> Смущает только то, что несмотря на всю его авторитетность (или в согласии с ней), Дханешвара Прабху после первых вдохновляющих лет проповеди проектов с/х варнаашрамы перебрался на ПМЖ в Россию, покинув зону Джи-Би-Си, столь авторитетной для нас с Вами личности... К чему бы это, интересно?


 Я лично знаю автора этой статьи как хорошего преданного,но не понимаю,почему я должен принимать его авторитет?Есть предающиеся, а есть чистые преданные,я склонен прииемать за авторитет чистых преданных.
Мне интересно,почему только Ниранджана Свами вы принимаете за авторитет,из перечисленных мною трёх?
 Если вам интересна личная жизнь Данешвары прабху,а также если у вас есть сомнения авторитетности его книг,пишите ему лично,зачем вы об этом спрашиваете на форуме у всего мира?

----------


## Вишишта даса

Наверное претендовать на непререкаемый авторитет в вопросах построения варнашрамы в наше время или в вопросе организации вайшнавских поселений вряд ли кто-то может. Это не вопрос чистый преданный или нет. Чистых преданных у нас может быть много, а вот варнашрамы у нас пока нет. Поэтому мне кажется не очень уместно всё сводить к ссылкам на авторитеты или чувствовать себя оскорбленными если есть здоровый дух конструктивной критики (как часть обсуждения темы). Конечно было бы более уместным задать вначале вопросы автору обсуждаемой книги, чтобы прояснить позицию и избежать огульной критики. Но совсем без критики, в том числе (и особенно) без самокритики прогресс в понимании темы практически невозможен. 

Скажу отдельно, что я читал отрывки их книги Дханешвары прабху какое-то время назад (ещё английскую версию) и то, что прочитал мне понравилось. Видно, что он очень хорошо изучил тему и я думаю этот его вклад очень важен для многих из нас.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Ну да, мне как это, так и то не понятно. Есть головы, чтобы ими думать предметно, принимать решения и потом разговаривать по существу, а не ссылаться по каждой проблеме на каких-то супер-пупер авторитетов, как на мамочку, зацикливаться на том, кто кого переавторитетит. А что конкретно не нравится в обоих обсуждаемых источниках? Цитировать даже не обязательно, множно ли просто идею Дханешвары донести и контридею Ямуначарьи?


Ну вот, например ниже я привожу цитату из статьи ЯП, с которой я не согласен, но я также и не согласен с подходом Дханешвары пр., который там передаётся




> Итак, Данешвара прабху предлагает строить общество варнашрамы, отменив деньги, при этом демонстрируя в своей работе все беды, которые несет в себе денежное обращение. Также, в комментариях к своей работе, опубликованных в Интернете, он разъясняет, что создаваемое им сообщество будет по сути дайви варнашрамой, варнашрамой чистого преданного служения, а для тех, кто не способен следовать ее принципам, будет существовать обычная варнашрама. 
> 
> Это достаточно странно, поскольку, как известно, общество варнашрамы состоит из четырех ашрамов и четырех варн, а четыре варны, в свою очередь, различаются по вритти – способу получения денежных средств  (брахманы получают пожертвования, кшатрии взимают налоги, штрафы и таможенные пошлины, вайшьи получают прибыль, шудры получают фиксированную оплату). Определенный способ получения денежных средств является дхармой определенной варны, т.е. ее неотъемлемым свойством  (если только речь не идет об ападхарме – действии в чрезвычайных обстоятельствах, что, однако, не может быть системообразующим принципом). При отсутствии денег, как феномена невозможно говорить о способах их получения, и, следовательно, понятие варн теряет смысл, что делает неприменимым к подобному обществу понятия варнашрама.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Я лично знаю автора этой статьи как хорошего преданного,но не понимаю,почему я должен принимать его авторитет?Есть предающиеся, а есть чистые преданные,я склонен прииемать за авторитет чистых преданных.
> Мне интересно,почему только Ниранджана Свами вы принимаете за авторитет,из перечисленных мною трёх?


Не только, но меня заинтересовали причины переезда Дханешвары пр. на ПМЖ из зоны именно данного авторитета...
И это при озвученной Вами высказанной НС поддержке...




> Если вам интересна личная жизнь Данешвары прабху,а также если у вас есть сомнения авторитетности его книг,пишите ему лично,зачем вы об этом спрашиваете на форуме у всего мира?


Этому Форуму до всего мира пока ещё очень далеко.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Наверное претендовать на непререкаемый авторитет в вопросах построения варнашрамы в наше время или в вопросе организации вайшнавских поселений вряд ли кто-то может. Это не вопрос чистый преданный или нет. Чистых преданных у нас может быть много, а вот варнашрамы у нас пока нет. Поэтому мне кажется не очень уместно всё сводить к ссылкам на авторитеты или чувствовать себя оскорбленными если есть здоровый дух конструктивной критики (как часть обсуждения темы). Конечно было бы более уместным задать вначале вопросы автору обсуждаемой книги, чтобы прояснить позицию и избежать огульной критики. Но совсем без критики, в том числе (и особенно) без самокритики прогресс в понимании темы практически невозможен.


+1

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Дайте пожалуйста ссылку на статью.


на новом Форуме не нахожу, на старом статью несколько раз постили

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Слава Богу главный авторитет у нас это книги Шрилы Прабхупады.
Как Он писал в своих книгах если утверждения гуру и садху не по шастрам их надо отвергнуть!

----------


## venkata

> Наверное претендовать на непререкаемый авторитет в вопросах построения варнашрамы в наше время или в вопросе организации вайшнавских поселений вряд ли кто-то может. Это не вопрос чистый преданный или нет. Чистых преданных у нас может быть много, а вот варнашрамы у нас пока нет. Поэтому мне кажется не очень уместно всё сводить к ссылкам на авторитеты или чувствовать себя оскорбленными если есть здоровый дух конструктивной критики (как часть обсуждения темы). Конечно было бы более уместным задать вначале вопросы автору обсуждаемой книги, чтобы прояснить позицию и избежать огульной критики. Но совсем без критики, в том числе (и особенно) без самокритики прогресс в понимании темы практически невозможен. 
> 
> Скажу отдельно, что я читал отрывки их книги Дханешвары прабху какое-то время назад (ещё английскую версию) и то, что прочитал мне понравилось. Видно, что он очень хорошо изучил тему и я думаю этот его вклад очень важен для многих из нас.


 Мне не понятно,где вы читали,что Данешвара пр.обьявил себя непререкаемым авторитетом?Что касается его концепции дайви-варнашрамы,то существует целая группа учеников Шрилы Прабхупады,которые постоянно и тесно общаются между собой.Они лично знали Шрилу Прабхупаду и получали от него прямые наставления.
 Если вы хотите досконально изучить его концепцию,то нужно хотя бы полностью прочитать его книгу и с конструктивной критикой обратиться сначала к самому автору,слава Богу,он пока доступен для общения.
 А то получается какой- то бабский разговор-типа"мой авторитет авторитетней твоего авторитета"

----------


## venkata

> Ну вот, например ниже я привожу цитату из статьи ЯП, с которой я не согласен, но я также и не согласен с подходом Дханешвары пр., который там передаётся


 С чего вы взяли,что ЯП правильно понял подход Дханешвары пр?Ведь он даже не удосужился спросить у автора,а просто накалякал своё понимание,которое сейчас выставляется как истина.

----------


## venkata

> Не только, но меня заинтересовали причины переезда Дханешвары пр. на ПМЖ из зоны именно данного авторитета...
> И это при озвученной Вами высказанной НС поддержке...
> Этому Форуму до всего мира пока ещё очень далеко.


   Я вижу,у вас какой-то особый интерес к Данешваре пр.Не могу только понять,почему вы спрашиваете моё мнение?Напишите ему лично.
  Насколько я понимаю,он не меняет своего ПМЖ,ведь он гражданин Америки.Если даже он и купил себе дом в России,это не значит,что он примет кшетра саньясу.Намного проще получить визу в Россию,если у тебя есть недвижимость.У него есть несколько зон проповеди,таких как Украина,Прибалтика,а теперь и Россия.
   Все остальные вопросы пишите самому Данешваре пр.

----------


## venkata

> Слава Богу главный авторитет у нас это книги Шрилы Прабхупады.
> Как Он писал в своих книгах если утверждения гуру и садху не по шастрам их надо отвергнуть!


 Какая то странная любовь к Данешваре пр.С ножом в спину.
  Я пока ничего разумного от вас не услышал,в чём Данешвара пр. расходится с шастрами.
 Какие то сопли про неправильную концепцию,которой у вас самого пока нет.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Помню я читал по-моему официальную позицию GBC кто может быть гуру.
Процедура такая группа преданных пишет заявление по-моему 10 или 15 человек что они вдохновляется каким-то вайшнавом и хотят у него принять прибежище.
GBC  дают разрешение если кандидат подходит по общим стандартам но это не значит что они определяют его уровень. 
Поэтому есть разного уровня преданные и гуру.
Это не наша традиция делать культ и принимать слепо кого либо и что либо.

----------


## venkata

Не могу понять,причём здесь Данешвара пр,он уже кого то инициирует?
 Кто из кого делает культ? У меня есть свой духовный учитель,но это также  не мешает мне видеть хорошие качества и в других вайшнавах.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

21 декабря
ОН ХОТЕЛ БЕСКОНЕЧНОЙ ШИРОТЫ, 
               НО НЕ ЦЕНОЙ ГЛУБИНЫ И ЧИСТОТЫ...

            Размышления над миссией и жизнью
            Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура Прабхупады

      "Благодаря распылению пыльцы с лотосных стоп
   моего Учителя, десятки миллионов людей, подобных вам,
   обретут спасение".
            Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур (1)
        "Много раз Ом Вишнупад Шрила Бхактивинод Тхакур
   говорил мне: "Шри Сиддханта Сарасвати Прабху пришел
   на Землю для того, чтобы основать здесь Дайва-Варнашрама-
   дхарму и Шуддха-Вайшнава Самадж, чтобы проповедовать
   Шуддха Нам. Эти две миссии поручил ему Сам Гаурасундар".
            Шрила Бхакти Прадип Тиртха Махараджа (2)

      Две миссии Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура при их практическом
   осуществлении, на первый взгляд, противоречат друг другу, потому что
   дайви-варнашрама подразумевает бесконечную широту и либерализм, без
   которых невозможно охватить проповедью все общество. Шуддха-Вайшнава
   Самадж - общество чистых вайшнавов, проповедующих чистое святое имя,
   наоборот подразумевает предельную строгость, избранность и глубину, на
   которую способны немногие. Широкая, невиданная доселе проповедь учения
   Гауранги Махапрабху должна вовлечь в себя миллионы людей, но как при
   этом не утратить изначальной чистоты и глубины учения, как не
   превратиться в очередную "организованную религию", которая, по словам
   самого Сарасвати Тхакура является "оплотом атеизма"?
      Как совместить бесконечную широту с бесконечной глубиной, милость
   со строгостью, жесткую бескомпромиссность с состраданием - всему этому
   он учил своим словами и делами. Далеко не многие из его верных
   последователей смогли вместить в себя две этих крайности, и даже
   сейчас мы видим, как миссии, основанные ими, делают акцент либо на
   бескомпромиссной чистоте, обрекая себя на узость и элитарность, или,
   наоборот, увлекаются широтой, достигнутой дорогой ценой компромисса.
   Сам Сарасвати Тхакур поразительным образом сочетал в себе и то, и
   другое, ибо такова была воля Гаурасундары.


Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами филосовский дневник 2003

----------


## Вишишта даса

> Мне не понятно,где вы читали,что Данешвара пр.обьявил себя непререкаемым авторитетом


Как раз лично я больше чем уверен, что Дханешвара прабху сам не считает себя непререкаемым авторитетом в этих вопросах. Мне показалось, что вы его таковым считаете и хотите, чтобы все считали так же. 




> Если вы хотите досконально изучить его концепцию,то нужно хотя бы полностью прочитать его книгу и с конструктивной критикой обратиться сначала к самому автору,слава Богу,он пока доступен для общения.


Так я его вроде и не критикую. Мне очень интересно знать его мнение. При случае обязательно пообщаюсь.

----------


## Вишишта даса

> 21 декабря
> ОН ХОТЕЛ БЕСКОНЕЧНОЙ ШИРОТЫ, 
>                НО НЕ ЦЕНОЙ ГЛУБИНЫ И ЧИСТОТЫ...
> 
>             Размышления над миссией и жизнью


Спасибо. Очень интересные мысли.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Москва, Сухарево, 07/1997г. 
> Равиндра Сварупа Прабху. 
> Семинар: "Лечение душ в общинах вайшнавов". 
> Растворение "я". 
> Существует так же еще один способ поведения, вид социализации, который 
> называется "зависимость" или "растворение "я" ". 
> 
> Эмоциональное состояние при этом – зависимость и обожание, слепое 
> поклонение, которое Бойзон описывает, как стремление находиться в лучах 
> славы обожаемого кумира, с которым мы себя отождествляем. Это означает, 
> что иногда люди из-за чувства внутренней обеспокоенности отождествляют 
> себя с другими людьми, или с целыми организациями, или с причинами, 
> пытаясь таким образом поддержать собственное самоуважение. Например, когда 
> мы видим фотографию сборища фашистов, которые поклоняются одному фюреру, 
> то это пример растворения "я". 
> 
> Когда человек действительно чувствует себя очень слабым и незащищенным, то 
> он считает, что средством выхода из этого состояния является полная 
> зависимость, слепое предание себя кому-то и бездумное следование 
> приказаниями, которые ему отдаются. Многие думают, что именно в этом 
> заключается суть ИСККОН. Они считают, что ИСККОН – это культ. Им кажется, 
> что здесь все происходит именно в таком ключе, то есть все бездумно 
> поклоняются и подчиняются приказаниям одного лидера.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Что касается здесь обсуждаемой концепции то я разделяю некоторые аргументы из статьи Ямуначарьи прабху.
В концепции настолько очевидные несоответствия, что и обсуждать нечего.
Я принимаю концепцию Шрилы Прабхупады и предыдущих ачарьев.

----------


## venkata

> Как раз лично я больше чем уверен, что Дханешвара прабху сам не считает себя непререкаемым авторитетом в этих вопросах. Мне показалось, что вы его таковым считаете и хотите, чтобы все считали так же. 
>  .


     Я так никогда не утверждал.Просто я не понимаю,почему столько критики в адрес вайшнава,и считаю своим долгом развеять всякие необоснованные сплетни.

----------


## Александр К

> > Москва, Сухарево, 07/1997г. 
> > Равиндра Сварупа Прабху. 
> > Семинар: "Лечение душ в общинах вайшнавов". 
> > Растворение "я". 
> > Существует так же еще один способ поведения, вид социализации, который 
> > называется "зависимость" или "растворение "я" ". 
> > 
> > Эмоциональное состояние при этом – зависимость и обожание, слепое 
> > поклонение, которое Бойзон описывает, как стремление находиться в лучах 
> ...


Какие то неудачные примеры, статья. Германия была самой развитой страной, какие проблемы с самоуважением. Они отнюдь не были слабыми и их цели были известны. Вобще Гитлера любят сувать во все дыры и щели, хотя Прабхупада не считал его таким уж негативным. А в ИСККОН действительно все подчиняются одному лидеру - Прабхупаде. Статья явно неудачная. Судя по году статья была про Харикешу Свами, он тогда был лидером в ИСККОН.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Я так никогда не утверждал.Просто я не понимаю,почему столько критики в адрес вайшнава,и считаю своим долгом развеять всякие необоснованные сплетни.


Простите, прабху, Вы когда в наших краях будете? Хотел с Вами рассчитаться за часть книг Дханешвары прабху.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> С чего вы взяли,что ЯП правильно понял подход Дханешвары пр?Ведь он даже не удосужился спросить у автора,а просто накалякал своё понимание,которое сейчас выставляется как истина.


А в чём именно Ямуначарья прабху не правильно транслировал позицию Дханешвары прабху? Напишите...

----------


## venkata

> А в чём именно Ямуначарья прабху не правильно транслировал позицию Дханешвары прабху? Напишите...


   Я уже не помню всей статьи,но основная тема критики-это утопичность самой идеи жизни без денежного обращения. Просто в его книге описывается идеал экономики в гуне благости,где человек действует во имя общей цели и без привязанности к плодам своего труда.К чему в принципе и призывает Бхагават-гита.Но некоторые преданные восприняли это,как призыв к срочным переменам.
 И поскольку у человека в гуне страсти не укладывается в голове,как это действовать без желания личной выгоды,то начинается критика.
  Основная ошибка Ямуначарии пр. в том,что он даже не спросив у автора книги о своих сомнениях,публично написал своё мнение.А критика старшего преданного-это вайшнава апарадха.
 Но общаясь с Данешварой пр. я понял,что он очень практичный человек,и понимает,что ничего искусственно изменить не возможно,только духовная практика и святое имя может помочь человеку подняться до гуны благости и выше.
  На последней нашей встрече он рассказывал о теме второй части своей книги,где будут обсуждаться именно эти темы.Когда я его спросил,что нам делать для развития нашей общины,он сказал,что главное это сначала научиться жить на земле самодостаточно,и если хотите,пытайтесь помогать друг другу.

----------


## venkata

> Простите, прабху, Вы когда в наших краях будете? Хотел с Вами рассчитаться за часть книг Дханешвары прабху.


 Как огород уберу.Может на этой неделе.Я вам напишу в личку.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Я уже не помню всей статьи,но основная тема критики-это утопичность самой идеи жизни без денежного обращения. Просто в его книге описывается идеал экономики в гуне благости,где человек действует во имя общей цели и без привязанности к плодам своего труда.К чему в принципе и призывает Бхагават-гита.Но некоторые преданные восприняли это,как призыв к срочным переменам.
>  И поскольку у человека в гуне страсти не укладывается в голове,как это действовать без желания личной выгоды,то начинается критика.
>   Основная ошибка Ямуначарии пр. в том,что он даже не спросив у автора книги о своих сомнениях,публично написал своё мнение.А критика старшего преданного-это вайшнава апарадха.
>  Но общаясь с Данешварой пр. я понял,что он очень практичный человек,и понимает,что ничего искусственно изменить не возможно,только духовная практика и святое имя может помочь человеку подняться до гуны благости и выше.
>   На последней нашей встрече он рассказывал о теме второй части своей книги,где будут обсуждаться именно эти темы.Когда я его спросил,что нам делать для развития нашей общины,он сказал,что главное это сначала научиться жить на земле самодостаточно,и если хотите,пытайтесь помогать друг другу.


Весьма корректная и взвешенная позиция

----------


## Валерий Барыкин

Шримад-Бхагаватам 7.15.38-39

_ "Будь то семейный человек, который перестает выполнять предписания для
грихастха-ашрама, брахмачари, который, живя под опекой гуру, не хранит обеты
брахмачарьи,   ванапрастха, который живет в деревне и участвует в так
называемых делах общины, или санньяси, который потакает прихотям своих
чувств, —   все они поступают отвратительно.   Таких людей следует считать
худшими из вероотступников.   Эти лицемеры введены в заблуждение внешней
энергией Верховной Личности Бога, и нужно либо отвергнуть их, какое бы
положение они ни занимали, либо, проявив к ним сострадание, постараться
вразумить их, чтобы они вели себя подобающим образом."
_

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Мы уже не раз подчеркивали, что не может быть человеческой
культуры без следования принципам варнашрама-дхармы . Хотя грихастха-ашрам
представляет собой уступку тем, кто хочет наслаждаться половой жизнью,
семейный человек не должен удовлетворять свою похоть, нарушая правила,
регулирующие семейную жизнь. А брахмачари, как уже объяснялось, должен жить
под опекой гуру: брахмачари гуру-куле васан данто гурор хитам . Если брахмачари
живет независимо от гуру, значит, он, как и *  ванапрастха, который занимается
мирскими делами,*  или жадный санньяси, который ради удовлетворения своего
языка ест мясо, яйца и прочие гадости, *  обманщик — он не заслуживает уважения
и его следует немедленно отвергнуть. *  Тот, кто обладает достаточной духовной
силой, должен, проявляя сострадание к таким людям, наставлять их на истинный
путь. Если же человек на это не способен, ему нужно просто отвернуться от таких
притворщиков и не обращать на них внимания.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Вишишта даса

Не вижу связи последнего послания с заданной темой. Что какие-то ванапрастхи кому-то наступили на хвост?

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

А в каких делах участвует и какой общины? Думаю, тут все как раз наоборот. Хотя, конечно, варнашрама только для чистых преданных это не очень понятная вещь.

----------


## Валерий Барыкин

> Не вижу связи последнего послания с заданной темой.


Очень, конечно же жаль, но если вы перечитаете первую страницу этой темы, то думаю уведите связь.




> Что какие-то ванапрастхи кому-то наступили на хвост?


Это у Вьясадевы надо спросить, он же Бхагаватам составлял.

----------


## Вишишта даса

Перечитал очень внимательно. Не вижу. Поясните пожалуйста!

----------


## Vairagya das

Община общине рознь. Одно дело - община обычной индийской деревни (или любой другой деревни в любой части мира) со всеми её мирскими заморочками, сватовствами, кознями, обидами и т.п. Ванапрастха - человек, закончивший заботу о членах собственной семьи, готовится к полному отречению от мира. Для него продолжать разбирать сельские дрязги - возврат к мирскому образу жизни. Фактически - падение.

Другое дело община, которая создаётся преданными (можно сказать Вайшнавами, а можно сказать - людьми, начинающими практиковать бхакти). Людьми, которые и занялись этим для того, чтобы дистанцироваться от влияния мирских городов, чтобы умиротворить свой ум и лучше сосредоточиться на собственной духовной практике и, возможно, проповеди. Это - иная община, можно сказать, "духовная". И не только "ванапрастха", но и санньяси, по сути своей, удалившийся от мирской жизни и "мёртвый для мирского общества" (по определению) - можно сказать, обязаны вдохновлять такую общину на духовном пути, проповедовать, давать советы и т.п., т.к. это не решение мирских заморочек, а одна из форм служения Господу.

Шрила Прабхупада торговался за земли для постройки храмов, хотя был санньяси - не для выгоды - для Кришны. 
В этом основная разница - мотив. Цель - служение Господу. Например, как в этом случае - во вдохновении преданных "общины". Деятельность может казаться той же. Разные мотивы. Разные результаты. В одном случае такая деятельность может сбросить вниз, в другом - как служение Господу - возвышает.

----------


## Вишишта даса

> Это у Вьясадевы надо спросить, он же Бхагаватам составлял.


Шрила Вьясадева не цитировал сам себя в теме обсуждения концепции Дханешвары прабху. И не выделял жирным некоторые слова своего произведения и комментария Шрилы Прабхупады.

----------


## Вишишта даса

Радикальный опыт: 16 лет без денег

1 мая 1996 года успешная и состоятельная 54-летняя жительница Дортмунда, педагог и психотерапевт по профессии, ликвидировала свой банковский счет, раздала деньги и имущество нуждающимся и ушла из дома в «свободное плавание» с одним чемоданчиком, в который положила несколько личных вещей и фотографий. Первоначально она планировала продержаться без кошелька и банковского счета один год, но опыт оказался таким успешным, что Хайдемари решила больше никогда не возвращаться к прежней «нормальной» жизни.
С тех пор она странствует по Европе, переезжая с места на место, пишет книги, читает лекции, рассказывает всем желающим о своем опыте, а за все необходимое для жизни расплачивается своим трудом, «по бартеру». За крышу над головой она расплачивается работами по хозяйству, на еду зарабатывает, занимаясь уборкой в супермаркетах, парикмахерам платит, выгуливая их собак или оказывая другие нужные им услуги — и т.п. Когда какой-то европейский университет или общественная ассоциация приглашают ее рассказать о своем уникальном опыте, вместе с приглашением ей присылают билеты на транспорт. Одежду она получает также по бартеру — собственно, с организации бартерного клуба в ее родном Дортмунде все и началось: посмотрев, как развивается эта социальная инициатива, Хайдемари поняла, что сможет прожить совсем без денег.

Правительство ежемесячно перечисляет Хайдемари пенсию в 800 евро как бывшей учительнице, но пенсионерка раздает эти деньги знакомым и незнакомым людям, которым они нужны больше, чем ей. Гонорар, полученный от издательства за свою первую книгу, Швермер также раздала нуждающимся. Единственная страховка на случай чрезвычайной ситуации, которую позволила себе эта смелая дама, — купюра в 200 евро, которую она хранит в сумочке. По словам фрау Швермер, за все 15 лет у нее ни разу не возникло нужды в этих деньгах.

Корреспондент «Калькалист» Итай Лахат нашел героиню в городе Гамельне, где она прожила последнее лето, работая над своей новой книгой и обращая жителей в свою «веру». Журналист убедился, что в облике Хайдемари нет ничего, хотя бы отдаленно напоминающего о бездомности и бедности: здоровая, элегантная и ухоженная женщина с постоянной улыбкой на лице. Она ни о чем не тревожится и ничего не боится: на вопрос журналиста, как же она встретит старость без накоплений и страховок, Швермер ответила, что надеется остаться в форме до конца жизни, но если силы все-таки ее покинут, и ей станет трудно ездить с места на место, она сможет получить пристанище у своих двоих детей, которые любят мать и уважительно относятся к ее взглядам. Детям, как и всем остальным, женщина собирается платить за кров своим трудом.

В чем смысл этого радикального эксперимента над собой? Хайдемари объясняет, что ее всегда мучил вопрос: почему в современном обществе деньги стали играть роль главного мерила всех прочих ценностей? Почему деньгами измеряется человеческое достоинство и сама жизнь? Женщина прекрасно видит, как много хорошего создала денежная экономика, насколько велик ее творческий потенциал, и не считает, что всем стоит отказаться от денег по ее примеру. Однако Хайдемари убеждена, что опыт жизни без денег, временное возвращение к натуральному обмену могут расширить сознание людей, освободить их от иррациональных страхов и глубоких деформаций в системе ценностей, которые накопились в недрах современной капиталистической цивилизации.

Четыре года назад «Немецкая волна» рассказывала о Хайдемари как о европейском «курьезе», эксцентричной чудачке, нашедшей себе необычное лекарство от скуки. Но с началом финансового кризиса в Европе и нарастанием движения социального протеста у Хайдемари появляется все больше заинтересованных слушателей и последователей, готовых «расширить сознание» путем временного отказа от денег.

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> Радикальный опыт: 16 лет без денег


Прочитала заголовок и подумала, что это про меня напишут :smilies:  

Думаю, что для нашей страны -это не феномен и не экстрим вовсе. Многие так живут.
А если всё то же самое, но с маленьким ребенком на руках? или с двумя?  да по России, где могут за работу не заплатить или не заплатить столько, сколько обещали....

точно забудешь про парикмахерскую.... :smilies:

----------


## Вишишта даса

Ну это не про концепцию Дханешвары прабху  :smilies:  Это так, зарисовка на тему "жизнь без денег".

----------


## venkata

> Ну это не про концепцию Дханешвары прабху  Это так, зарисовка на тему "жизнь без денег".


 Я про Хейдемари слышал на лекции Данешвары пр. на Украине и подумал,что ты от туда взял этот пример.
 Он описывал экономику в гуне благости,где нет нужды в деньгах.

----------


## Вишишта даса

Нет, я взял сам не помню где, но точно не из лекций. 

В конференции ВАД мне понравилось объяснение Дханешвары прабху так называемой "безденежной" темы. Очевидно возражения "утопичности" возникают когда кто-то начинает интерпретировать *применение* изложенных принципов. У меня не возникло впечатления, что Дханешвара прабху предлагает женщинам с маленькими детьми жить бартером. 

Warning, this is a bit long - four A4 pages. Read it at your leisure.

Of course I knew I would have to explain this subject further since the same
questions come up whenever I present the idea that money destroys proper
varnashrama culture. I purposely avoided it in the initial post to avoid an
excessively long post. But the subject needs to be addressed in some detail,
hopefully not to the point of boredom.

First here are some of the objections raised to my "simple definition" of
Varnashrama Dharma:

"Thank you for the wonderful essay and answers prabhu. I just have one
comment regarding what was said about money. Srila Prabhupada said he wanted
Mayapura to secede from India and become it's own sovereign state, much like
the Vatican, and he wanted Mayapura to print it's own gold coin. The coin
would be called a "Caitanya." In the Vedas we also read of Yudhistira
needing to finance his armies, and people were expected to pay 25% of their
taxes to the government (which would be used for sacrifices) and that's
all-bas. No property taxes, sales taxes etc. Srila Prabhupada said all
this."

"You will have to present some solid proofs about statements claiming there
was no money prior to 2500 years ago when others claim money has been extant
among humans for as long as 5 to 10K years or more. In one instance a 35,000
year old mummy frozen in ice was found with a bag of coins made of bone, or
so it appeared, that is, if carbon dating methods have any accuracy."

And from Syamakunda's friend: "Absence of money? In other words,
varnashrama is limited to a barter economy? Where does Srila Prabhupada
state this? Where does he even imply it?"

Here we go...

First of all be aware that even economists cannot agree on a definition of
money, so I am going to define my terms. The simple definition I gave of
Varnashrama Dharma is not something that Srila Prabhupada said, but a
practical one based on the historical fact that money as a medium of
exchange is a somewhat recent invention in the history of man. Money, that
is coins, *used as a medium of exchange*, were not used anywhere in the
world prior to some 3,000 B.C.E. (around the advent of Kali yuga, and even
then not in India). (this can be verified by simple internet search of
"money history") In most cultures, even after this date (up until the
present in some parts of the world) a gift economy was typically employed to
satisfy the wants and needs of people.

So we ask ourselves, since there was no money economy in Vedic times, how
was society organized? Modern society is organized with money. Without money
how are you going to organize human activity? The system was based on
dharma, and every person understanding their spiritual nature, and that this
life is very temporary, acted in their place according to varna and ashrama
by the dictates of the dharma shastra.

What is referred to as "money" in later times was typically a "commodity
currency," such as a measure of wheat. The basic unit of weight in the
Greek-speaking world was the "drachma" or "handful" of grain, which was
typically weighed. This form of exchange is also referred to as barter in
some places. For example, in the KRSNA book, Srila Prabhupada explains in
the description of baby Krishna exchangeing a handful of grain with the
fruit vendor. (chap 11). Srila Prabhupada refers to this system as barter,
although others think of barter as exchange of one specific thing for
another. So common was the use of grains in exchange that the words "spend,"
"expenditure," and "pound" (as in British money) all come from the Latin
"expendere" meaning "to weigh." Originally the word "dollar" was also a unit
of measurement. The transition to quantities that could be counted (coins)
rather than weighed came about over a period of multiple centuries.

However, we do find the word "money" in the earliest Vedic scriptures,
including Manu Samhita, the Rig veda, Mahabharata, etc. There are also
references to gold coins that Balarama bet in his chess match with Rukmi,
and the reference in the reply quoted above. How do we explain this? One way
is that we typically project our culture onto others when encountering such
concepts. Were they actually "coins of bone" or were they something else.
The mummy doesn't say. The anthropologists assume them to be coins, but that
is only an assumption. Does the use of the word "money" in Manu mean that
there was a money economy? No. That may simply be a literary convenience of
the translator to express what we would understand today. I don't have the
Sanskrit version to check. And while coins of standard value may have
existed that is a far different thing than a money economy. Another point is
to consider what form excess gold is kept in. Gold can be fashioned into
jewelry and art, but a stock of gold could, for convenience, naturally be
kept in the form of coins. This says nothing about a money economy.

The earliest form of coinage, as what we now call money, found in India was
from about 500 B.C.E., and that was of Greek origin. In other words, it was
brought to India by the Yavanas, those who had stopped following Vedic
culture. Sorry, my reference book for this is in Russia so I can't give you
the citation.

We note that while commodity currency functioned as a medium of exchange,
and while there were gold coins, there was no money economy as we know it
today, separate from the "goods economy". It is my contention that in the
varnashrama system labor was not purchased by money. Rather, the varnashrama
social contract dictated the agreement between "labor" (sudras) and
"management" (vaisyas, or ksatriyas). More on that later.

Maharaja Yudhistira's taxes were paid in kind, not in coin, and there are
more recent examples with detailed accounts of how this worked, the Pharaohs
of Egypt providing detailed records. Certainly gold may have been used for
specific transactions, but my main point is that there was no money economy
at that time, which is why the Vedic culture was able to last so long. The
cheating propensity in Kali yuga is so strong that *EVERY* *Western*
culture, without exception, has collapsed as a result of debasing
(inflating) their currency, the reasons for which being that when the value
of money is always changing people are forced to simply live-for-today. This
inevitably destroys the social fabric. The longest lasting Western culture
was Byzantine, which lasted about 1,000 years. They had the currency of
choice because its value was kept constant. However, their decline began
after they also began to debase the money, and within 200 more years they
were finished.

As far as Srila Prabhupada's comments on money are concerned he said several
things. On a morning walk in Vrindavana, March 14, 1974, he said "Just like
we do not want money. But they are having money by so many ways. So we take
their money and construct a temple. We can sit down here and chant Hare
Krishna. We don't require that temple. But these rascals are accumulating
money for wine and women. Take their money, some way or other, and builds a
temple. And invite them, "Come and see." Give them prasadam. This is our
policy. We are not constructing big, big buildings and temples for our
convenience. For their convenience. This is sannyasi."

So here Srila Prabhupada said straightforwardly "we do not want money." This
can be taken in several ways, but if we consider his comments about simple
living, providing for one's own necessities, etc. we may conclude that he
actually meant we should live without troubling ourselves with getting
money. However, this is unlikely to happen in a short span of time, and for
the time being some sort of money is required to get our necessities.

Regarding his suggestion about the "Chaitanya," as a pure gold medium of
exchange, we understand that Srila Prabhupada wanted to create an
alternative culture, and having our own gold money would be a very powerful
statement. This would be nice. But please note that we do not have anything
close to varnashrama culture at our Mayapura center. (There are now more
than 1,000 such private currencies in existence throughout the world, but
none that use gold as far as I am aware).

Let me stress the fact that we cannot simply stop using money overnight. I
am suggesting nothing like that. We must continue to use money until a
sufficient infrastructure is developed that allows us to produce the
majority of our necessities. What I am suggesting is that the Varnashrama
culture is based on relationships that are guided by dharma, not economics,
and for a number of reasons those relationships are destroyed when money is
introduced. There are *many* disadvantages to society by using money which I
explain in detail in my "Spiritual Economics" book, which I am not going to
duplicate here. Those who are interested should read chapters 3, 4, 5, and 6
of the book. To get the feel of the book please also read the Preface and
Introduction. It is included in the 2011 release of the Folio, which is
available as a free download online. It is also available from my website
dhanesvaradas.com and from Amazon.com. You may also read the article I
posted on Dandavats.com on the subject: http://www.dandavats.com/?p=8875

Your servant,
Dhanesvara Das

----------


## venkata

А можно по русски,пожалуйста?

----------


## Валерий Барыкин

> Перечитал очень внимательно. Не вижу. Поясните пожалуйста!





> Шрила Вьясадева не цитировал сам себя в теме обсуждения концепции Дханешвары прабху. И не выделял жирным некоторые слова своего произведения и комментария Шрилы Прабхупады.


Есть такая заморочка у нас, иногда, объявлять кого-то чистым преданным и верить в него. В самом первом посте первой страницы задается вопрос о том, "Дханешвара создает варнашраму для чистых преданных". Немного позже venkata причисляет его к лику чистых преданных. По этому поводу и была ссылка на Шримад-Бхагаватам.  То есть, Шримад-Бхагаватам говорит, что вместо того, чтобы принимать и разделять концепции перечисленных категорий людей, необходимо отвергнуть их (с их концепциями) так как они введены в заблуждение внешней энергией. Или попытатся по-проповедовать им.

----------


## Валерий Барыкин

> Община общине рознь. Одно дело - община обычной индийской деревни....(или любой другой деревни в любой части мира) со всеми её мирскими заморочками, сватовствами, кознями, обидами и т.п..


Это и есть понятие "деревня", "поселение" и т.д.




> Другое дело община, которая создаётся преданными (можно сказать Вайшнавами, а можно сказать - людьми, начинающими практиковать бхакти). Людьми, которые и занялись этим для того, чтобы дистанцироваться от влияния мирских городов, чтобы умиротворить свой ум и лучше сосредоточиться на собственной духовной практике и, возможно, проповеди. Это - иная община, можно сказать, "духовная".


Есть более точное название такой "общине" - церковь. И в России у нас это тоже проблема постоянно пытатся построить свою церковь (по образу и подобию).




> Шрила Прабхупада торговался за земли для постройки храмов, хотя был санньяси - не для выгоды - для Кришны. 
> В этом основная разница - мотив. Цель - служение Господу.


Если Шрила Прабхупада торговался, то значит в процессе торговли он хотел сделать сделку по покупке земли более выгодной. Торговаться - это и значит сделать выгодней. Для Кришны он это делал или для себя - это уже его собственные отношения с Кришной. И это относится ко всем нам. Это принцип. в случае со Шрилой Прабхупадой понятно для кого и для чего он это делал, но во всех остальных случаях понять для чего кто-то что-то делает - трудно. Самый простой способ объявить кого-то чистым преданным и тогда автоматически все что он делает становится "совершенным". 

Вот говорят здесь, что Дханешвара олицетворение практичности, но Шрила Прабхупада использовал деньги, торговался, вел буххгалтерию и все такое для того, чтобы выполнять свои прямые обязанности - проповедовать славу святого Имени по всему миру. 




> Например, как в этом случае - во вдохновении преданных "общины". Деятельность может казаться той же. Разные мотивы. Разные результаты. В одном случае такая деятельность может сбросить вниз, в другом - как служение Господу - возвышает.


Вот как раз о мотивах и идет речь в цитате из Шримад Бхагавтам. Там как раз и говорться, что ванапрастха учавствующий в делах общины - это лицемер введенный в заблуждение внешней энергией Господа, то есть, хотя внешне он показывает, что он "отречен", но на самом деле у него еще есть желания связанные с социальной деятельностью во всех ее аспектах, которые он и стремится реализовывать.

----------


## Вишишта даса

> Есть такая заморочка у нас, иногда, объявлять кого-то чистым преданным и верить в него.


Однажды у Шрилы Прабхупады спросили, сколько у вас чистых преданных? Я думаю ответ вам известен.




> В самом первом посте первой страницы задается вопрос о том, "Дханешвара создает варнашраму для чистых преданных".


Ладно, написано так написано. Я лично криминала не вижу, если его специально не искать. Если кому-то интересно, а не ради спора, могу в позитивном ключе объяснить своё понимание, что это значит "варнашрама для чистых преданных". 

А вы лично читали работы Дханешвары прабху, чтобы опровергать его позицию? Мне кажется, что конкретно насчёт денег я его позицию понял и не вижу, что там можно опровергать.

----------


## SIDDHILALASA

Если кто не в курсе, то безденежная экономика уже была в России. Называлась "военный коммунизм".

Принятый большевиками курс на «отмирание денег» на практике привёл к фантастической гиперинфляции, во много раз превзошедшей «достижения» царского и Временного правительств. Если на момент начала Февральской революции цены увеличились за три с половиной года войны примерно в три раза, за 8 месяцев деятельности Временного правительства — ещё примерно во столько же раз, то на 1 октября 1918 года цены в России увеличились по сравнению с довоенными в 102 раза, а на 1 октября 1923 года — даже в 648 230 000 раз.

Вместо ожидавшегося архитекторами военного коммунизма невиданного роста производительности труда её итогом стал не рост, а наоборот, резкое её падение: на 1920 год производительность труда сократилась, в том числе вследствие массового недоедания, до 18 % от довоенной. Если до революции средний рабочий потреблял в день 3820 калорий, уже в 1919 году эта цифра упала до 2680, чего уже было недостаточно для тяжёлого физического труда.

Выпуск промышленной продукции к 1921 году уменьшился в три раза, а численность промышленных рабочих сократилась вдвое. В то же время штаты ВСНХ выросли примерно в сто раз, с 318 человек до 30 тысяч; вопиющим примером стал входивший в состав этого органа Бензиновый трест, разросшийся до 50 человек при том, что управлять этому тресту приходилось всего одним заводом численностью 150 рабочих. Особенно тяжёлым стало положение Петрограда, население которого за время Гражданской войны уменьшилось с 2 млн 347 тыс. чел. до 799 тыс., численность рабочих уменьшилась в пять раз. Столь же резким стал спад и в сельском хозяйстве. Вследствие полной незаинтересованности крестьян увеличивать в условиях «военного коммунизма» посевы производство зерновых на 1920 год упало по сравнению с довоенным в два раза.

Для организации продразвёрстки большевики организовали ещё один сильно разросшийся орган — Наркомпрод во главе с Цюрюпой А. Д. Несмотря на усилия государства по налаживанию продовольственного обеспечения, начался массовый голод 1921—1922 годов, во время которого погибло до 5 миллионов человек. Политика «военного коммунизма» (особенно продразвёрстки) вызывала недовольство широких слоёв населения, в особенности крестьянства (восстание на Тамбовщине, в Западной Сибири, Кронштадте и другие). К концу 1920 года в России появляется практически сплошной пояс крестьянских восстаний («зелёный потоп»), усугублённый огромными массами дезертиров, и начавшейся массовой демобилизацией Красной армии.

Тяжёлое положение в промышленности и сельском хозяйстве усугублялось окончательным развалом транспорта. Доля так называемых «больных» паровозов дошла с довоенных 13 % до 61 % на 1921 год, транспорт приближался к порогу, после которого мощностей должно было хватать лишь на обслуживание собственных потребностей. Кроме того, в качестве топлива для паровозов использовались дрова, крайне неохотно заготовляемые крестьянами по трудовой повинности.

Полностью провалился и эксперимент по организации в 1920—1921 годах трудовых армий. Первая трудармия, продемонстрировала, по выражению председателя её совета (Предсовтрударма — 1) Троцкого Л. Д., «чудовищную» (чудовищно низкую) производительность труда). Лишь 10 — 25 % её личного состава занимались трудовой деятельностью как таковой, а 14 % из-за рваной одежды и отсутствия обуви вообще не выходили из казарм. Широко распространяется массовое дезертирство из трудовых армий, которое на весну 1921 года окончательно выходит из-под всякого контроля.

----------


## Вишишта даса

Мы в курсе. В средней школе учились наверное все. Только вот к чему вы заговорили о военном коммунизме в этой теме, кроме как представить интересные факты с эксурсом в историю?

----------


## SIDDHILALASA

А к чему тут заговорили о безденежной экономике?

----------


## Вишишта даса

К сожалению, у меня нет времени переводить кусок, приведённый на английском (там 4 страницы текста). Речь не совсем о безденежной экономике, а о ведической экономике. И Дханешвара прабху говорит о принципах, а не призывает отказываться от денег. Сам он от денег не отказывался. Так что приходим к выводу, что тема "обсуждение концепции Данешвары прабху" без представления конкретных цитат из его работ теряет всякий смысл.

----------


## Валерий Барыкин

> Однажды у Шрилы Прабхупады спросили, сколько у вас чистых преданных? Я думаю ответ вам известен..


Если все чистые преданные, то почему вы меня не слушаете, я ведь тоже чистый преданный?  :smilies:   :smilies:  Вопрос в другом, что категорию "чистый преданный" иногда используют для обмана или самообмана, как окончательный довод относительно своей или чьей-то правоты. Сейчас, иногда, "чистый преданный" - это как должность, как особый статус. Это не правильно. У Дханешвары есть свои взгляды, кто-то их не разделяет, в ответ "он же чистый преданный" и если не согласен то это оскорбление. Об этом шла речь. 




> А вы лично читали работы Дханешвары прабху, чтобы опровергать его позицию? Мне кажется, что конкретно насчёт денег я его позицию понял и не вижу, что там можно опровергать.


Читал и слушал в живую его лекции. Они производят хороший эффект на тех, кто не сильно разбирается в экономических процессах в обществе. Знаете, как-то очень давно, путешествовал по россии один преданный, выдавал себя за профессора по психологии из университета Сан-Диего, США. Давал лекции в разных вузах и техникумах. Основа - философия того, что "я-не тело". Был какой-то успех, пока его не пригласили в один Университет прочитать лекцию для студентов и преподователей факультета психологии. После 5 минут лекции его подняли практически насмех, так как то что он говорил было на уровне поготовительного курса по психологии. Как потомоказаллось у этого преданного не было даже высшего образования. Так же и Дханешвара в своих экономических воззрениях: для тех кто не знаком с экономикой, управлением, политикой, социологией и т.д. его концепции могут показаться интересными и истинными, тогда как для тех кто хорошо знаком со всеми этими дициплинами не будет столь сильно привлекаться его теориями. 

С вайшнавской философской аргументацией у него не все так гладко как кажется. Да, у него есть хорошие реализации относительно нашего общества (сообщества), есть некоторые очень даже здравые мысли и подходы, но они перемешаны с другими концепциями, которые не выдерживают критики.

----------


## SIDDHILALASA

Ведическая экономика сводится к производству ахимса-молока.
Производство ахимса-молока сводится к проблеме обеспечения пищей быков, телят и недойных коров.
Обеспечение пищей быков, телят и недойных коров сводится к наличию у сельхозобщины в собственности обширных плодородных земельных угодий.
Приобретение в собственность обширных плодородных земельных угодий сводится к стопроцентным гарантиям, что они не будут отобраны властями вместе с построенным жильем, чему много примеров.
Такие гарантии могут быть достигнуты только при поддержке со стороны многотысячных городских общин преданных и устойчивого положительного отношения к преданным большинства людей, которые ходят по улицам.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Да чистый и чистый, какие проблемы. Это вообще к репке не относится. Кто скажет точно, мало ли таких чистых преданных, с которыми он не согласен или даже избегаее из-за неблагоприятности общения. Не только в теории Дханешвары намешано. У его читателей тоже в головах намешано. Против денег - неблагоприятное общение. За - тоже неблагоприятное. Хочется чего-то более благоприятного, чем за или против, понимаете.

----------


## Вишишта даса

> Если все чистые преданные, то почему вы меня не слушаете, я ведь тоже чистый преданный? Вопрос в другом, что категорию "чистый преданный" иногда используют для обмана или самообмана, как окончательный довод относительно своей или чьей-то правоты. Сейчас, иногда, "чистый преданный" - это как должность, как особый статус. Это не правильно. У Дханешвары есть свои взгляды, кто-то их не разделяет, в ответ "он же чистый преданный" и если не согласен то это оскорбление. Об этом шла речь.


Согласен.




> Да, у него есть хорошие реализации относительно нашего общества (сообщества), есть некоторые очень даже здравые мысли и подходы, но они перемешаны с другими концепциями, которые не выдерживают критики.



Я не разбираюсь в вопросах экономики и у меня при первом упоминании о "вреде" денег возникло сильное отторжение от идей Дханешвары прабху. Это состояние длилось долго. Не скажу, что я стал его последователем после того, как прочитал его объяснения, но повторю, никакого насилия над здравым смыслом нет. По некоторым вашим фразам у меня сложилось впечатление, что вы всё-таки не прочитали тот документ на английском. Если же в силу своего профанства я чего-то там не понял или неправильно понял, прошу вас КОНКРЕТНО привести примеры заблуждений Джанешвары прабху.

Относительно примера с профессиональными психологами и преданными. Психологи могут поднимать на смех преданного - у них своё восприятие реальности. Это не указывает на их объективность в критике. Приведу контрпример: Шрила Прабхупада не был биологом/химиком/физиком/экономистом. Но он бросал вызов с позиции священных писаний всем перечисленным категориям учёных.


Прабхупада: Ленин, Сталин, они все были гундами. Философия гундов.
Тамала Кришна: Как насчёт Маркса?
Прабхупада: Он был жуликом. какова его философия?
Тамала Кришна: Философия экономики.
Прабхупада: Я не вижу смысла читать этот вздор, никогда. Всё что я о них узнаю - от вас. Я говорю им "Мудхи, нарадхамы". И это всё.
Тамал Кришна: Вы не тратили своё время на изучение их филисофии.
Прабхупада: Почему я должен терять своё время? Я никогда не читал этого всего.
Тамала Кришна: иногда преданные говорят, что для того, чтобы побеждать... Эту их философию.
Прабхупада: Они уже побеждены, уже мертвы.несколько дней они могут квакать. И это всё. Кто спрашивает о Марксе сейчас? Ганди, Толстой, Маркс - кого они интересеют? Вивекананда? Сейчас принимают Бхагавад Гиту.

>>> Ref. VedaBase => Room Conversation -- July 8, 1977, Vrndavana


В ведической экономике не было кризисов. Если все вокруг такие крутые экономисты - остановите кризис. Дайте свои ценные советы кому надо, вас же озолотят!

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Они все только квакают друг с другом: "Я умнее тебя!",  - "А я умнее тебя!" . "Я закончил кембридж!",  -"А я вообще профессор Окфорда!". "Да ты просто безмозглый невежда!",  -"А ты тот, на кого плювать даже безмозглому невежде!"  "Я обладаю знанием и потому вижу все иначе, нежели ты, - а именно в истинном свете! А ты в ложном!". Вот и вся по сути их научная аргументация. Откровенно говоря, как-то не сразу убеждает. В основном наоборот. Если ты умный профессор, то почему здравомыслие на нуле? Почему не можешь отличить прямую линию от косой? Ах, это потому что опять я дурак. Ну понятно...

----------


## Валерий Барыкин

> Прабхупада: Ленин, Сталин, они все были гундами. Философия гундов.
> Тамала Кришна: Как насчёт Маркса?
> Прабхупада: Он был жуликом. какова его философия?
> Тамала Кришна: Философия экономики.
> Прабхупада: Я не вижу смысла читать этот вздор, никогда. Всё что я о них узнаю - от вас. Я говорю им "Мудхи, нарадхамы". И это всё.
> Тамал Кришна: Вы не тратили своё время на изучение их филисофии.
> Прабхупада: Почему я должен терять своё время? Я никогда не читал этого всего.
> Тамала Кришна: иногда преданные говорят, что для того, чтобы побеждать... Эту их философию.
> Прабхупада: Они уже побеждены, уже мертвы.несколько дней они могут квакать. И это всё. Кто спрашивает о Марксе сейчас? Ганди, Толстой, Маркс - кого они интересеют? Вивекананда? Сейчас принимают Бхагавад Гиту.
> ...


Оооо, существует русская ведабаза? Где можно скачать?  :smilies:   :smilies:   :smilies:   :smilies: 

---------------------------------------------------------------------
Да, это так, но я немного друое имел ввиду. Чтобы довезти, к примеру Шрилу Прабхупаду до аэропорта, нжно знать как управлять автомобилем и знать правила дорожного движения. Чтобы ездить на машине н выездную санкиртану нужно научиться водить машину. В автошколе учителя квакают и мертвы, без сомнения, но не зная правил дорожного движения невозможно будет ездить на машине. Так же и с экономикой и всем остальным.

----------


## Вишишта даса

Не, это я вручную перевёл!

----------


## Валерий Барыкин

> Относительно примера с профессиональными психологами и преданными. Психологи могут поднимать на смех преданного - у них своё восприятие реальности. Это не указывает на их объективность в критике. Приведу контрпример: Шрила Прабхупада не был биологом/химиком/физиком/экономистом. Но он бросал вызов с позиции священных писаний всем перечисленным категориям учёных.


Ну, Дханешвара делает это не сосем так же как делал Шрила Прабхупада. Указать на принципиальные истины - это одно, разговаривать на профессиональные темы - это другое. Тот преданный пытался говорить с профессионалами на их языке, которым он не владел, выдавая себя за профессора. Дханешвара как раз пытается "говорить" и писать на профессиональную тему экономики. 




> прошу вас КОНКРЕТНО привести примеры заблуждений Джанешвары прабху.


Это другая отдельная тема. Сейчас нет с собой под рукой ничего, чтобы вот так процитировать его и высказать свое мнение.




> В ведической экономике не было кризисов. Если все вокруг такие крутые экономисты - остановите кризис. Дайте свои ценные советы кому надо, вас же озолотят!


Всем кому я даю советы золотят меня по мере возможности  :smilies:   :smilies:   :smilies:  Человеу, в подовляющем большинстве случаев, хочет советов для того, чтобы исполнить свои желания. Но не всегда наши желания ведут к процветанию. Чтобы не потерять возможность наслаждаться люди готовы на все, в том числе на то, чтобы устривать кризисы для других.

----------


## Валерий Барыкин

> Они все только квакают друг с другом: "Я умнее тебя!",  - "А я умнее тебя!" . "Я закончил кембридж!",  -"А я вообще профессор Окфорда!". "Да ты просто безмозглый невежда!",  -"А ты тот, на кого плювать даже безмозглому невежде!"  "Я обладаю знанием и потому вижу все иначе, нежели ты, - а именно в истинном свете! А ты в ложном!". ...


что вы имеете ввиду?

----------


## Валерий Барыкин

> Приобретение в собственность обширных плодородных земельных угодий сводится к стопроцентным гарантиям, что они не будут отобраны властями вместе с построенным жильем, чему много примеров.


Если земля у вас в собственности, относится к категории сельскохозяйственных земель и вы таки на этой земле занимаетесь сельским хозяйством, то никто у вас ее не заберет как и жилье. Эти гарантии прописанны в российском законодательстве.

----------


## Вишишта даса

> Это другая отдельная тема. Сейчас нет с собой под рукой ничего, чтобы вот так процитировать его и высказать свое мнение.


А по мне так это как раз и тема.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Гарантии в законодательстве, со смеху убиться

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Бхакти Тиртха Махарадж предупреждал что когда люди не зрелые и мотивированные, то варнашрама может стать ещё одной формой эксплуатации.
Это хорошо было видно вначале развития движения когда доминировала авторитарная система и идеология! 
Поэтому нужно проверять людей которые хотят возглавить проэкты.

----------


## Валерий Барыкин

> Гарантии в законодательстве, со смеху убиться


Каких гарантий вы хотите здесь в материальном мире?  :smilies:

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Надо учитывать насколько это возможно все риски перед началом проэктов!

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Я тут вдохновился и сделал перевод приведённого на прошлой странице разъяснения Дханешвары пр. Конечно я не профессиональный переводчик, но думаю суть сказанного всё же будет понятна


Внимание – здесь многовато информации – четыре страницы А4. Почитайте на досуге.
Конечно я знал, что мне необходимо объяснить эту тему, поскольку постоянно ко мне приходят вопросы, после того, как я представил идею по поводу того, что именно деньги разрушили настоящую культуру варнаашрамы. Я намеренно отверг это в начальном письме, чтобы избежать слишком длинного письма и соответствующих разъяснений. Но эта тема нуждается в прояснении некоторых деталей, надеюсь, это не будет очень скучно.
Во-первых,  есть несколько моментов формирующих моё  «простое определение» Варнаашрама Дхармы:
«Спасибо за замечательное эссе и ответы прабху. Мне только хотелось бы прокомментировать то, что было сказано по поводу денег. Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что он хотел чтобы Маяпур отделился от Индии и стал бы независимым государством подобно Ватикану и он хотел, чтобы Маяпур выпускал золотые деньги. Золотая монета бы называлась «Чайтанья». В Ведах мы также читаем о потребностях Юдхиштхиры в финансировании его армий и ожидалось, что люди должны были платили четверть своих доходов в качестве налогов правительству (эти средства часто шли на проведение жертвоприношений) и в общем то всё. Не было ни налогов на собственность, ни налогов с продаж и т.д. Шрила Прабхупада говорил всё это».

«Вам необходимо будет представить определённые весомые доказательства относительно утверждений что не существовало денег по крайней мере за 2500 лет до настоящего времени, тогда как другие утверждают, что деньги имели широкое распространение на протяжении пяти или десяти тысяч лет. Приводился один пример с замороженной женщиной, замороженной во льду 35 тысяч лет назад с большой сумкой костяных монет – на что указывали по крайней мере углеродный метод датирования, при условии, что он был выполнен достаточно аккуратно». 
А друг Шьямакунды написал следующее: «Отсутствие денег? Другими словами, варнаашрама ограничена бартерной экономикой? Где Шрила Прабхупада такое утверждал? Или по крайней мере он такое хотя бы подразумевал?»

Итак, прежде всего можно убедиться в том, что даже экономисты не могут прийти к общему согласию относительно определения того, что же такое деньги, поэтому я собираюсь использовать здесь также свою несколько специфическую терминологию. Под варнаашрамой дхармой я подразумеваю не совсем то, о чём говорил Шрила Прабхупада, но определённую историческую систему, основанную на том, что деньги, используемые в качестве средства обмена были лишь сравнительно недавним историческим нововведением. Деньги, бывшие монетами, применяемые в качестве средства обращения, нигде не использовались в мире ранее чем за 3000 лет до н.э. (т.е. до наступления Кали-юги и даже позже их не было в Индии). (в этом можно легко убедиться запустив интернет-поиск по поводу «истории денег».) В подавляющем большинстве культур даже позже наступления указанной даты – и до сих пор это положение дел сохраняется в некоторых районах планеты, экономика дарообмена – нечто само собой разумеющееся – система служившая и служащая удовлетворению нужд и потребностей людей.

Итак, спросим себя, если в ведические времена не существовало денежной экономики, как же тогда общество было организовано? Современное общество организуется с помощью денег. Без денег, как Вы собираетесь организовать и поощрять человеческую деятельность? Система была основана на дхарме и каждый человек, осознававший свою духовную природу и то, что эта жизнь имеет временную природу, действовал согласно своим варне и ашраму, согласно дхарма-шастрам.
То, что называли деньгами в более позднее время было типичной общей валютой (ценностью), подобно мерам пшеницы. Основной мерой веса в грекоязычном античном мире была «драхма» или «горсть» зерна, имевшая обычно определённое весовое значение. Такая форма обмена до некоторой степени напоминает бартер. Например, в книге «Кришна» Шрила Прабхупада  приводит описание того, как маленький Кришна обменивал горсть зерна на фрукты у торговки. (глава 11). Шрила Прабхупада ссылается на эту систему как на бартер, хотя другие воспринимают бартер как обмен разных специфических товаров друг на друга. Но общим местом является то, что использование зерна при обмене, определяемого такими словами как «трата», «расходы», и «фунт» (как в случае с английскими деньгами) восходят к общему латинскому слову-прототипу "expendere" означающему «взвешивать». Изначально слово «доллар» тоже определяло единицу измерения. Переход к количественным измерениям и подсчётам (расчёты монетой) взамен оценки взвешиванием занял длительный период в несколько столетий. 

Однако, мы можем найти слово «деньги» в ранних ведических произведениях, включая Ману-самхиту, Риг-веду, Махабхарату итд. Также упоминаются золотые монеты при описании случая, когда Баларама играл в шахматы с Рукми и об этом уже говорилось выше. Какое же этому можно дать разъяснение? Одно из них состоит в том, что мы просто проецируем нашу культуру на другие, присваивая им наши собственные концепции. Существовали ли в действительности «костяные монеты» упомянутые выше или что-то подобное? Та женщина нам уже не расскажет. Антропологи как бы подразумевают, что это были монеты, но это всего лишь предположение. Также следует ли считать, что слово «деньги» в Ману-самхите, подразумевает то, что существовала денежная экономика? Нет. Это мог быть просто литературный приём переводчика, выражающий нечто понятным для наших современников языком. У меня нет версии этих произведений на санскрите, чтобы проверить. И даже сам факт существования монет стандартного типа ещё не доказывает того факта, что тогда действительно существовала денежная экономика. С другой стороны, возникает вопрос в каких формах золото вообще могло быть доступно. Золото конечно может использоваться для украшений и в произведениях искусства, хотя запас золота мог конечно храниться в форме монет. Но само по себе это ещё не делает экономику непременно денежной.

Самое первое упоминание о монетах именно в смысле денег применительно к Индии относиться к периоду около 500 г. до н.э. – эту информацию можно обнаружить в грекоязычных источниках (другой вариант смысла перевода – деньги пришли от греков).  Другими словами, деньги были привнесены в Индию Яванами, пытавшимися остановить распространение Ведической культуры. К сожалению, ссылка на это указание приводиться в русскоязычном источнике, поэтому я не могу привести здесь требуемую цитату.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Можно заметить, что пока общественная валюта используется как средство обмена, как это происходило тогда с золотыми монетами, не было денежной экономики, известной нам сегодня, которая как бы отделена от «экономики благ». Моя позиция в том, что в рамках системы варнаашрамы отсутствовала система наёмного труда. Но в рамках варнаашрамы существовал определённый социальный контракт между рабочими (шудрами) и менеджментом (вайшьями или кшатриями). Но подробнее об этом позже.

Налоги Махарадже Юдхиштхире уплачивались не деньгами, при этом есть ряд более близких к современности примеров того как это делалось – например в Древнем Египте. Определённо золото могло использоваться при определённых сделках, но моя позиция в том, что в то время не существовало денежной экономики – и это одна из причин того, почему Ведическая культура существовала так долго. Интересно, что в Кали-югу всякая «западная» культура без всякого исклИтак, здесь Прабхупада прямо говорит – «нам не нужны деньги». Такой подход можно использовать в своей жизни по разному, но если мы рассматриваем его комментарий в контексте желания жить простой жизнью, предполагающей обеспечение лишь наших самых насущных потребностей, мы можем сделать вывод, что он в действительности имел в виду, что мы должны жить не обременяя себя лишними беспокойствами, связанными с зарабатыванием денег. Но вряд ли это произойдёт немедленно поэтому на первое время наверное потребуется какая-то разновидность денег, чтобы это помогло удовлетворить наши нужды.ючения разрушалась в результате обесценивания доминирующей валюты, в основном по причине того, что ценность денег намеренно занижалась правительствами для решения сиюминутных проблем. Это неизбежно приводило к разрушению общественного организма. Например, в историческую эпоху длительная история характерна для Византии, просуществовавшей около тысячи лет. Они имели твёрдую валюту, стоимость которой была постоянна. Но их упадок начался после обесценения их денег, примерно через 200 лет после начала этих процессов эта культура прекратила своё существование.

Относительно сказанного Прабхупадой в комментариях по поводу денег, мы можем увидеть несколько моментов. На утренней прогулке во Вриндаване (14 марта 1974 г.) он говорил: «Итак, нам не нужны деньги. Но они стараются раздобыть денег различными путями. А мы берём их деньги и строим храм. Мы можем здесь сидеть и повторять Харе Кришна. Нам храм не нужен. Но эти негодяи собирают деньги на женщин и вино. Возьмите у них деньги – тем или иным способом и постройте храм. И приглашайте их – «приходите и смотрите». Дайте им прасадам. Такова наша политика. Мы не строим очень больших зданий и храмов для нашего наслаждения. Это для них. Вот что значит санньяса».

Относительно утверждения о «Чайтанье» как средство обращения (золото), мы понимаем, что Шрила Прабхупада стремился к созданию альтернативной культуры – в этих условиях иметь собственные золотые деньги – это очень мощный аргумент. Это было бы здорово. Но следует заметить, что на данный момент наш центр в Маяпуре никакого отношения к варнаашраме не имеет. (На данный момент существует более чем 1000 валют во всём мире, но ни одна из них не ориентирована на золотой стандарт, насколько мне известно). 

Позвольте мне подчеркнуть тот факт, что мы не можем осуществить немедленное прекращение использование денег. Соответственно я этого и не предлагаю. Мы должны продолжать использовать деньги пока развивается подходящая инфраструктура, которая в дальнейшем позволит нам удовлетворять наши насущные потребности. В действительности я утверждаю лишь то, что культура Варнаашрамы основана на отношениях, определяемых не экономикой, но дхармой и по ряду причин эти отношения разрушаются в случае, когда появляются деньги. Возникло множество проблем в обществе в связи с использованием денег, о чём я детально писал в своей «Духовной экономике» и здесь я не хочу повторяться. Тот кому интересно, могут обратиться к главам 3-6 моей книги. Для лучшего понимания основных идей книги, желательно также ознакомиться с Предисловием и Введением. Они были включены в Фолио в 2011 г., и находятся в свободном доступе. К ним можно также обратиться через мой сайт - dhanesvaradas.com а также, через Amazon.com. Можно также почитать одну статью по этой теме на Dandavats.com по адресу http://www.dandavats.com/?p=8875
Ваш слуга, Дханешвара дас.

----------


## Валерий Барыкин

Махоттсава-Гауранга, а прокомментировать данный текст? Выскажи свое мнение?

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Интересно было прочитать статью. 
Много новых утверждений и деталей, которые требуют проверки авторитетными источниками.

Нельзя по отдельным утверждениям Шрилы Прабхупады делать общие заключения! Надо изучить все его утверждения на данную тему, а потом делать выводы! 
У этой темы одновременно может быть много нюансов и они могут друг другу не противоречить. Иногда нам трудно понять простые утверждения мы склонны всё усложнять и разделять.
Главное не забывать про принцип того что всё должно быть использовано в служении Кришны и с учётом времени места обстоятельств и личностей.

Но все же в концепции осталась старая идея, что это варнашрама для осознавших себя духовно, такого никогда не было в истории.
Такие личности жили в Сатья-югу, но они были парамахамсами и варнашрамы тогда не было и им она была не нужна.

Варнашрама даётся для того чтобы поднять человека с любого уровня до духовно осознавших себя личностей. Это то что и хотел сделать Шрила Прабхупада.

Возможно всё это обсуждение имеет смысл для того чтобы лучше понять то что говорил Шрила  Прабхупада.

----------


## Вишишта даса

> Такие личности жили в Сатья-югу, но они были парамахамсами и варнашрамы тогда не было и им она была не нужна.


Мы вроде бы не в сатья югу живём. 

Я чего-то не видел конкретно слов Дханешвары про варнашраму для чистых преданных. Видел ваш вопрос, а потом непонимание темы, хотя вы сами и намекаете на непонимание темы Дханешварой пр.

А ведь всё довольно просто. Шрила Прабхупада объясняет почему преданные ИСККОН должны принять на себя роли в варнашраме - чтобы показать пример.

----------


## Вишишта даса

> Я тут вдохновился и сделал перевод приведённого на прошлой странице разъяснения Дханешвары пр. Конечно я не профессиональный переводчик, но думаю суть сказанного всё же будет понятна


Спасибо, прабху! перевод качественный. Ждём комментариев от "зубастых" экономистов!  :smilies:

----------


## Валерий Барыкин

> А ведь всё довольно просто. Шрила Прабхупада объясняет почему преданные ИСККОН должны принять на себя роли в варнашраме - чтобы показать пример.


В следовании варнашраме две цели на самом деле:

Если не достигли совершенства он должен следовать процессу чтобы очиститься БГ 3.9-16, а если он уже достиг совершенста, то все равно должен действовать соответственно, чтобы показать пример, БГ 3.17-24

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Мы вроде бы не в сатья югу живём. 
> 
> Я чего-то не видел конкретно слов Дханешвары про варнашраму для чистых преданных. Видел ваш вопрос, а потом непонимание темы, хотя вы сами и намекаете на непонимание темы Дханешварой пр.
> 
> А ведь всё довольно просто. Шрила Прабхупада объясняет почему преданные ИСККОН должны принять на себя роли в варнашраме - чтобы показать пример.


Он пишет в своей концепции о варнашраме про духовно осознавших себя людей, я так понимаю это чиcтые преданные, к тому же он неоднократно говорил об этом.
Играть роли Прабху могут чистые преданные а в свой беседе Шрила Прабхупада говорил в Маяпуре 1977 г в феврале месяце что преданным которые ещё обусловлены надо выполнять свои обязанно :swoon:  :dandavat: сти и заниматься преданным служением чтобы прогрессировать 
Так что дорогой Прабху всё довольно просто!
Но если я общаюсь здесь с чистыми преданными тогда примите мои поклоны!

----------


## Вишишта даса

С трудом понял о чём вы говорите. А может и не понял. У вас есть какое-то возражение, что осознавшие себя души могут принимать на себя те или иные роли в системе варнашрамы, для показания примера другим, не осознавшим себя душам?

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> С трудом понял о чём вы говорите. А может и не понял. У вас есть какое-то возражение, что осознавшие себя души могут принимать на себя те или иные роли в системе варнашрамы, для показания примера другим, не осознавшим себя душам?


Дханешвара прабху говорил что их очень мало осознавших душ.
Как же быть остальным преданным кто ещё мучается в трёх гунах?! :stena: 
Мои наблюдения приводят к предположениям что болезнь синдрома ,,чистого преданного'' у некоторых затягивается, на самом деле это просто ложное отречение теперь это продолжается в упаковке якобы варнашрамы  :smilies:

----------


## Вишишта даса

Харе Кришна. Мы говорим на разных языках, похоже. Я не спрашиваю много их или мало, осознавших себя душ. Про синдромы, ложное отречение, упаковки варнашрамы тоже речь не идёт. Я задал простой вопрос. У вас есть какое-то возражение против того, что осознавшие себя души принимают на себя роль в варнашраме с целью показать пример другим?

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Харе Кришна. Мы говорим на разных языках, похоже. Я не спрашиваю много их или мало, осознавших себя душ. Про синдромы, ложное отречение, упаковки варнашрамы тоже речь не идёт. Я задал простой вопрос. У вас есть какое-то возражение против того, что осознавшие себя души принимают на себя роль в варнашраме с целью показать пример другим?


Дорогой Прабху всё довольно просто!
Осознавшие души показывают пример- это соответствует утверждениям Шрилы Прабхупады! Но этих душ надо ещё проверить как говорят писания насколько и что они осознали! Потому что если они сами недостаточно зрелы то они нам будут предлагать разные утопии.
Никогда в варнашраме все сразу не будут чистыми преданными, насколько я понял концепция варнашрамы этого прабху только для чистых преданных поэтому ему видимо и приходится постоянно переезжать не доводя до конца начатые проэкты.
Для себя лично я не вижу проблем мне ясна в этом вопросе позиция Шрилы Прабхупады!
Я думаю что достаточно привёл аргументов но если вам опять покажется что мы говорим на разных языках не отвечайте на моё письмо вам лучше об этом скажет Шрила Прабхупада! :smilies:

----------


## Вишишта даса

Я понял только одно, что вас Дханешвара прабху чем-то раздражает и вы у него видите разные недостатки и отклонения. В этом конкретном случае действительно пахнет вайшнава-апарадхой. Причём оскорблением не рядового вайшнава, а старшего по отношению к вам преданного, ученика Шрилы Прабхупады и человека по возрасту годящегося вам в отцы.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Меня вот, например, не раздражает нисколько, но честно говоря, я, в отличие от многих, не могу получить ощущения путеводности в его публикациях. Но я вижу Жуля Верна, который был писателем, а не путешественником. Тем не менее он покоряет сердца храбрых романтиков, отчаянно бросающихся в самое пекло событий в попытках реализовать то самое, литературное, но живое стремление писателя. Писатель, реализующий свое второе, более прекрасное я через  формирование читательских устремлений к чему-то действительно ощутимому. К тому, что для него самого не столь занимательно, будь это всего лишь его собственные, замкнутые внутри, устремления. Писателю всегда интресно не столько обрести собственный экспириенс, сколько склонить к этому обретению других. Плохо это или хорошо - не к тому нить. Для тех, кто оказывается склоняемым - это хорошо. Для тех, кто просто почитал в удовольствие - ну и не плохо. Жуль Верн великий путешественник в сердце, и даже будучи уникально вжившимся в придуманный образ писателем, он не становится достойным плохих отзывов ни от матерых пилигримов, ни от хронических агорафобов, ни от бесхребетных бумагомарателей.

----------


## Вишишта даса

> Меня вот, например, не раздражает нисколько, но честно говоря, я, в отличие от многих, не могу получить ощущения путеводности в его публикациях.


Предположим я тоже. Почитал, подумал, не понравилось - отложил. К чему обсуждать преданного на форуме, куда он не вхож? Причём именно преданного, а не его работы. Хочешь поспорить с ним - он доступен на других форумах, или можно вживую встретится.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Спасибо, прабху! перевод качественный. Ждём комментариев от "зубастых" экономистов!


Там к сожалению получились накладки текста при копировании во второй части, которые сейчас уже отредактировать нельзя - поэтому я заново размещу здесь вторую часть перевода

Часть 2

Налоги Махарадже Юдхиштхире уплачивались не деньгами, при этом есть ряд более близких к современности примеров того как это делалось – например в Древнем Египте. Определённо золото могло использоваться при определённых сделках, но моя позиция в том, что в то время не существовало денежной экономики – и это одна из причин того, почему Ведическая культура существовала так долго. Интересно, что в Кали-югу всякая «западная» культура без всякого исключения разрушалась в результате обесценивания доминирующей валюты, в основном по причине того, что ценность денег намеренно занижалась правительствами для решения сиюминутных проблем. Это неизбежно приводило к разрушению общественного организма. Например, в историческую эпоху длительная история характерна для Византии, просуществовавшей около тысячи лет. Они имели твёрдую валюту, стоимость которой была постоянна. Но их упадок начался после обесценения их денег, примерно через 200 лет после начала этих процессов эта культура прекратила своё существование.

Относительно сказанного Прабхупадой в комментариях по поводу денег, мы можем увидеть несколько моментов. На утренней прогулке во Вриндаване (14 марта 1974 г.) он говорил: «Итак, нам не нужны деньги. Но они стараются раздобыть денег различными путями. А мы берём их деньги и строим храм. Мы можем здесь сидеть и повторять Харе Кришна. Нам храм не нужен. Но эти негодяи собирают деньги на женщин и вино. Возьмите у них деньги – тем или иным способом и постройте храм. И приглашайте их – «приходите и смотрите». Дайте им прасадам. Такова наша политика. Мы не строим очень больших зданий и храмов для нашего наслаждения. Это для них. Вот что значит санньяса».

Итак, здесь Прабхупада прямо говорит – «нам не нужны деньги». Такой подход можно использовать в своей жизни по разному, но если мы рассматриваем его комментарий в контексте желания жить простой жизнью, предполагающей обеспечение лишь наших самых насущных потребностей, мы можем сделать вывод, что он в действительности имел в виду, что мы должны жить не обременяя себя лишними беспокойствами, связанными с зарабатыванием денег. Но вряд ли это произойдёт немедленно поэтому на первое время наверное потребуется какая-то разновидность денег, чтобы это помогло удовлетворить наши нужды.

Относительно утверждения о «Чайтанье» как средство обращения (золото), мы понимаем, что Шрила Прабхупада стремился к созданию альтернативной культуры – в этих условиях иметь собственные золотые деньги – это очень мощный аргумент. Это было бы здорово. Но следует заметить, что на данный момент наш центр в Маяпуре никакого отношения к варнаашраме не имеет. (На данный момент в мире существует более чем 1000 валют во всём мире, но ни одна из них не ориентирована на золотой стандарт, насколько мне известно). 

Позвольте мне подчеркнуть тот факт, что мы не можем осуществить немедленное прекращение использование денег. Соответственно я этого и не предлагаю. Мы должны продолжать использовать деньги пока развивается подходящая инфраструктура, которая в дальнейшем позволит нам удовлетворять наши насущные потребности. В действительности я утверждаю лишь то, что культура Варнаашрамы основана на отношениях, определяемых не экономикой, но дхармой и по ряду причин эти отношения разрушаются в случае, когда появляются деньги. Возникло множество проблем в обществе в связи с использованием денег, о чём я детально писал в своей «Духовной экономике» и здесь я не хочу повторяться. Тот кому интересно, могут обратиться к главам 3-6 моей книги. Для лучшего понимания основных идей книги, желательно также ознакомиться с Предисловием и Введением. Они были включены в Фолио в 2011 г., и находятся в свободном доступе. К ним можно также обратиться через мой сайт - dhanesvaradas.com а также, через Amazon.com. Можно также почитать одну статью по этой теме на Dandavats.com по адресу http://www.dandavats.com/?p=8875

Ваш слуга, Дханешвара дас.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Махоттсава-Гауранга, а прокомментировать данный текст? Выскажи свое мнение?


Если говорить о том, с чем трудно согласиться - ИМХО есть определённые натяжки в ряде утверждений - например относительно обесценения денег как причины гибели цивилизации - скорее это симптом социальной болезни конкретных стран, обесценение их является следствием других проблем и причин - в случае с Византией, упоминаемой Прабху, например это утрата контроля за внешней торговлей и общая слабость хозяйственных и политических институтов 13-14 вв.

Так же примечательно сами по себе сентенции относительно всемирного заговора - например вторжение Македонского в Индию в этой связи выглядело как целенаправленное стремление Яванов порушить ведическую культуру, хотя вряд ли Македонский со товарищами вообще имели отчётливое представление относительно того, что же такое ведическая культура - а двигали ими банальные жажда славы и богатства...

Если говорить же собственно об экономическом послании Дханешвары пр., то не совсем ясен тезис который он вроде как защищает - то ли полное отсутствие денег - наша цель, то ли золотые деньги (ссылка на Прабхупаду), то ли некие протоденьги (пшеница и пр.)... Понятно, что за всем этим стоит неприятие современной денежной экономики, но к чему стремиться так же не понятно.
В одном месте - разговор про то, что хороша безденежная экономика и тут же в другом - про золотые деньги - которые тоже вроде как хорошо итд....

Понятно ведь при этом, что денежная система с золотым стандартом - отнюдь не безденежная экономика

----------


## Рамачандра дас

[QUOTE=Вишишта даса;37903]Согласен.

Прабху вы не последовательны! :smilies:   Ваши аргуметы были подобного типа. Это известный ход в обсуждении, когда нет аргументов начинают критиковать личность.Не выдавайте желаемое за действительное! 
Шрила Прабхупада писал, что если гуру и садху говорят не по шастрам их утверждения надо отвергнуть

Помню я в беседе с автором этой концепции попросил его привести аргументы в пользу его позиции он сказал что вы должны просто слушать меня!  :smilies: 

Я своё время изучил беседу Шрилы Прабхупады о Варнашраме по-моему 1974 г февраль месяц и стал задавать всем вопросы.
Я услышал тоже самое неправильное понимание через тридцать лет, которое было тогда у некоторых учеников.
До сих пор как это неудивительно я слышу порой эти штампы из серии что Варнашрама невозможна, что мы все шудры в Кали-югу и что мы все должны стать брахманами.
Слава Богу что есть книги Шрилы Прабхупады и преданные которые принимают слова Его как они есть! :smilies: 

Р S 
Я люблю Дханешвару прабху и вас тоже!
 Я знаю его не меньше чем вы!
 Он и его концепция это разные вещи! 
 Мне интересна была эта концепция с точки зрения гуру-садху и шастры.
Поэтому ничего личного! :heart: 
Не принимайте слишко лично это письмо оно для тех кто хочет разумно следовать Шриле Прабхупаде! :pyatak:

----------


## Вишишта даса

> Я знаю его не меньше чем вы!


Значит вы его вообще не знаете. Поскольку я его не знаю.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Ну а кто и кого вообще знает? Нужно знать об изменчивой  телесной оболочке в ее разных агрегатных состояниях? Вот тут, к примеру, Анируддха триста лет уже пишет, а ведь его никто не знает. Можно много чего подразумевать под этим знанием. Говоря о знании кого-то, мы ничуть не приближаемся к постижению предмета, а только лишь заводим этим сам вопрос в бесперспективные для изучения дебри.

----------


## Валерий Барыкин

Есть несколько концепций, связанных с Дханешварой или нет, прямо или косвено, но циркулирующих в вайшнавских и околовайшнавских кругах, а именно:

1. Отсутствие собственности, права собственности, института собственности и т.п.
2. Отсутствие торговли, торговых или деловых отношений.
3. Отсутствие денег или института универсального средства определяющего стоймость товаров. 

Эти концепции не являются ведическими так как в ведической культуре, в той или иной мере, категории собственности, торговли и денег существовали и их функционирование в среде людей определялось правилами и предписаниями. Да, сами эти формы могут отличаться от того, что существует сейчас в современном мире, например деньги в их бумажно-напечатанном виде, но сами эти категории социальной культуры существовали.

Немного поясню:

1. Законы Ману указывают семь возможных способов возникновения права собственности: наследование, получение в виде дара или находки, покупка, завоевание, ростовщичество, исполнение работы, а также получение милостыни. Древней Индии был известен и такой способ приобретения права собственности, как давность владения (10 лет). При этом подчеркивалось, что только при законном подтверждении человек из владельца переходит в собственника. Приобретать вещь можно было только у собственника. Запрещалось доказывать право собственности ссылкой на добросовестное владение. Если у добросовестного приобретателя обнаруживалась украденная вещь, она возвращалась прежнему собственнику. Среди основных видов собственности Законы называют землю, но Законы Ману охраняют и движимое имущество. Наиболее значимым из него было: рабы, скот, инвентарь. Вмешиваться в дела собственника запрещалось. За незаконное присвоение чужой собственности накладывался большой штраф. Первая мантра Ишопанишад, на которую иногда ссылаются противники института собственности, как раз наоборот показывает и устанавливает институт и понятие собственности: "... должен брать только то, что необходимо и выделенно как его доля.....". Категории необходимости и выделенности определяют категорию и понятие собственности. Право собственности - это право владеть, пользоваться и распоряжаться пренадлежищим ему имуществом. 

2. Наша соременная культура демонична и материалистична. Все покупается и продается, никто ни о ком не заботится. Это факт. Ведическая культура направленна на служение, категорию служения всех - всем путем исполнения предписанных каждому обязанностей. И торговля, продажа, накопление богатств, их распределение и т.д. - это предписанные обязанности для определенных классов общества в ведической системе. 

3. Деньги были и есть в ведическом обществе. Золото, серебро, ракушки и т.д. были всегда универсальным средствами для оплаты товаров и услуг. Без функционирование системы "денежного" обращения в ведическом обществе невозможна была бы сама система существования ведического общества. Штрафы, проценты, налоги и т.д. невозможны были бы без использования платежных средств, универсальных.

----------


## venkata

> Если говорить о том, с чем трудно согласиться - ИМХО есть определённые натяжки в ряде утверждений - например относительно обесценения денег как причины гибели цивилизации - скорее это симптом социальной болезни конкретных стран, обесценение их является следствием других проблем и причин - в случае с Византией, упоминаемой Прабху, например это утрата контроля за внешней торговлей и общая слабость хозяйственных и политических институтов 13-14 вв.
> 
> Так же примечательно сами по себе сентенции относительно всемирного заговора - например вторжение Македонского в Индию в этой связи выглядело как целенаправленное стремление Яванов порушить ведическую культуру, хотя вряд ли Македонский со товарищами вообще имели отчётливое представление относительно того, что же такое ведическая культура - а двигали ими банальные жажда славы и богатства...
> 
> Если говорить же собственно об экономическом послании Дханешвары пр., то не совсем ясен тезис который он вроде как защищает - то ли полное отсутствие денег - наша цель, то ли золотые деньги (ссылка на Прабхупаду), то ли некие протоденьги (пшеница и пр.)... Понятно, что за всем этим стоит неприятие современной денежной экономики, но к чему стремиться так же не понятно.
> В одном месте - разговор про то, что хороша безденежная экономика и тут же в другом - про золотые деньги - которые тоже вроде как хорошо итд....
> 
> Понятно ведь при этом, что денежная система с золотым стандартом - отнюдь не безденежная экономика


 Спасибо,прабху,за перевод письма!
 Я не буду утверждать,что знаю Данешвару пр.Но прожив с ним в одной деревне несколько месяцев,и постоянно посещая его лекции по "Нектару наставлений" и "Шри Ишопанишад",у меня проявилась в сердце глубокая благодарность за то,что он не только глубоко понимает сидханту,а также следует сидханте.
 Прочитав его книгу"Уроки духовной экономики на основе Бхагават-гиты",я увидел в ней глубокий анализ как постепенно общество в целом скатывалось от гуны благости до страсти и до настоящего момента,гуны невежества.Как эти гуны всё больше проявляли в обществе признаки века Кали в форме жадности,лицемерия,вожделения,гнева,эксплуатации,илюзии....И всё это проявляется в отношениях между людьми как на социальном так и экономическом плане.А появление денег  в обществе-это следствие этих негативных качеств.
  А что касается экономического послания Данешвары пр.,то Он вроде всё конкретно написал в своей книге в 8 главе-"Осмысление и разрешение экономической проблемы" Советую всем почитать.

----------


## Вишишта даса

> Эти концепции не являются ведическими так как в ведической культуре, в той или иной мере, категории собственности, торговли и денег существовали и их функционирование в среде людей определялось правилами и предписаниями.


Насколько я понимаю, речь как раз о том в какой форме существовали эти категории в ведическом обществе, а не в том были они или нет.

----------


## venkata

> Первая мантра Ишопанишад, на которую иногда ссылаются противники института собственности, как раз наоборот показывает и устанавливает институт и понятие собственности: "... должен брать только то, что необходимо и выделенно как его доля.....". Категории необходимости и выделенности определяют категорию и понятие собственности. Право собственности - это право владеть, пользоваться и распоряжаться пренадлежищим ему имуществом.


 Любители философии"половины курицы" берут из священных писаний только то,что им нравится.У этой манты есть продолжение"...выделено ему как его доля,и не посягать ни на что другое,хорошо понимая,кому всё принадлежит"

----------


## Валерий Барыкин

> Насколько я понимаю, речь как раз о том в какой форме существовали эти категории в ведическом обществе, а не в том были они или нет.


Да, если более конкретно, то вопрос о "технологиях" применения тех или иных принципов. Да, в Ведах много говориться о чувстве собственности, В Шримад-Бхагавтам, например, говориться, что как только джива избавляется от чувства собственности она сразу же представет во всем своем величии. Чувство что собственности, категории "я и мое" - это краеугольные категории материального мира и существования в нем. Но чувство собственности и категория собственности в социальных отношениях - это разные вещи. 

Хотя, некоторые утверждают и выдвигают теории, что сомого понятия собственности нет в ведическом обществе и потому мы должны строить общество не на приципах собственности, а на каких-то других принципах.

Но, повторюсь, вопрос опять же в технологиях осуществления тех или иных принципов. Можно много говорить, преводить цитат, но что конкретно, каеи технологии предлагаются в осуществлении деятельности - вот вопрос. Ману-Самхита - это как раз сборник "технологи" существования в обществе. 

Как то один раз, на мой вопрос что значит по его мнению (конкретно, то есть технология) действовать в гуне благости он начал рассказывать систему, что жить в гуне благости значит быть на земле и выращивать овощи. Всем. Иначе ты не в гуне благости. Понятно, что исходит из того, что лес, природа, овощи и т.п. похоже на гуну благости, но действовать по этой технологии всем - это еще не гуна благости. Для шудр и вайшей - это может быть гуной благости, и то до некоторой степени, но для других - нет. Гуна благости - это исполнение предписанных обязанностей в соответствии с шастрами, а шастры лишь малому кругу лиц придписываю заниматься овощами. Дханешвара много говорит о принципах и очень даже правильно говорит, но вот такое приложение принципов на практике - делает его "концепции" не совсем практичными и реальными в приложении.

----------


## Валерий Барыкин

> Любители философии"половины курицы" берут из священных писаний только то,что им нравится.У этой манты есть продолжение"...выделено ему как его доля,и не посягать ни на что другое,хорошо понимая,кому всё принадлежит"


Спасибо за анализ моей половины курицы  :smilies:  И каким образом концепция собственности противоречит этой первой мантре? Объясните пожалуйста. Или я не так вас понял? Так или иначе, в мантре 1 Шри Ишопанишад говориться:

* "Все живое и неживое во вселенной находится во власти Господа и принадлежит Ему.  Поэтому каждый должен пользоваться только тем, что ему необходимо и выделено ему как его доля, и не посягать ни на что другое, хорошо понимая, кому все принадлежит."* 

1. Все является собственностью Бога, Кришны. Он единственный хозяин всего и владелец всего.  _ (Все живое и неживое во вселенной находится во власти Господа и принадлежит Ему)._ 

2. Но Кришна, создавая этот материальный мир, создавая многообразие всего в этом материальном мире, Кришна наделяет живые существа правом распоряжаться, то есть иметь право собственности на что-либо.  _ (...необходимо и выделено ему как его доля) _ 

3. Право собственности на что-либо ограниченно природой того или иного живого существа, его склонностями, потребностями, его местом в обществе, обязанностями и т.д. _ (....каждый должен пользоваться только тем..... не посягать ни на что другое) _ 

4. И несмотря на то, что у живого существа есть ему выделенная доля, он должен использовать эту долю для служения Кришне. (сложное и долгое объяснение, но это прямой вывод из мантры 1 и 2 Шри Ишопанишад)

Таким образом, мантра 1 Шри Ишопанишад не отменяет право собственности как некоторые думают, но описывает правильное использование этого (чувства) права собственности на благо самого живого существа.

----------


## Вишишта даса

По существу мне возразить нечего. Единственное, чьи-то мнения я предпочитаю выслушивать из первых рук. Часто бывают (особенно в интернет обсуждениях) они искажаются до неузнаваемости.

----------


## venkata

Как я понял из высказываний всех оппонентов концепции Данешвары пр,их проблема заключается в том,что они хотят жить в божественном обществе,но чтобы это общество подстроилось под них.Но ведь так не бывает,есть определённые условия,что бы это общество образовалось,а это как минимум гуна благости.Для жителей  Кали-южного города всегда будет непонятны эти концепции.И нет смысла обсуждать эту тему,а тем более переходить на личности старших преданных.Кроме как ещё больших заблуждений в своём уме,ничего не добиться,поскольку получение знания происходит,когда мы слушаем в смиренном состоянии,а не с желанием вызова.
Всем,не прочитавшим книгу по духовной экономике Данешвары пр,просьба удалиться для чтения,дабы не срамить своё доброе имя разными спекуляции.А если у кого есть конкретная конструктивная технология по созданию духовного общества,расходящаяся с мнением Данешвары пр,будем рады выслушать.

----------


## venkata

> Спасибо за анализ моей половины курицы  И каким образом концепция собственности противоречит этой первой мантре? Объясните пожалуйста. Или я не так вас понял? Так или иначе, в мантре 1 Шри Ишопанишад говориться:
> 
> * "Все живое и неживое во вселенной находится во власти Господа и принадлежит Ему.  Поэтому каждый должен пользоваться только тем, что ему необходимо и выделено ему как его доля, и не посягать ни на что другое, хорошо понимая, кому все принадлежит."* 
> 
> 1. Все является собственностью Бога, Кришны. Он единственный хозяин всего и владелец всего.  _ (Все живое и неживое во вселенной находится во власти Господа и принадлежит Ему)._ 
> 
> 2. Но Кришна, создавая этот материальный мир, создавая многообразие всего в этом материальном мире, Кришна наделяет живые существа правом распоряжаться, то есть иметь право собственности на что-либо.  _ (...необходимо и выделено ему как его доля) _ 
> 
> 3. Право собственности на что-либо ограниченно природой того или иного живого существа, его склонностями, потребностями, его местом в обществе, обязанностями и т.д. _ (....каждый должен пользоваться только тем..... не посягать ни на что другое) _ 
> ...


Правильный анализ,но вывод не правильный.Поскольку речь идет об обществе в гуне благости,то следует повнимательней изучить,что Кришна говорит в Бхагават-гите насчёт деятельности в гуне благости и на чьё благо она должна быть направленна.Если нужны номера текстов ,могу предоставить.
 Лично меня сначала тоже не устраивала концепция Данешвары пр насчёт собственности,поэтому я решил узнать у него лично.Он сказал,что основная проблема заключается в том,что в слово"собственность"можно вкладывать разные значения.Но сейчас,под влиянием низших гун,когда человек сосредоточен на концепции-"Я и Моё",расширение частной собственности является камнем преткновения в создании благостного общества.
 А что касается технологии создания дайви-варнашрамы,то Данешвара пр. нигде не говорит,что его можно создать искуственно,отказавшись от денег и частной собственности.Но если будет чёткое понимание цели,то постепенно проявятся возможности для их осуществления.
 Основная проблема состоит в том,что находясь под влиянием более низких гун,невозможно понять жизнь в гуне благости,это кажется не реальным.Поэтому в конце своей книги Данешвара пр.делает упор на Юга -дхарме,Харинама санкиртане.Без её милости нет ни какого шанса подняться до гуны благости,и тем более на трансцендентный уровень.

----------


## Валерий Барыкин

> Правильный анализ,но вывод не правильный.Поскольку речь идет об обществе в гуне благости,то следует повнимательней изучить,что Кришна говорит в Бхагават-гите насчёт деятельности в гуне благости и на чьё благо она должна быть направленна.


Я предоставляю стих, даю анализ и показываю, что там говорится. Я показываю, как на основании шастр, существует категория собственности. Если вы просто отделываетесь общими фразами - это не разговор. 

Если вы хотите нормально провети диалог, убедить меня в чем-то, что в результате я с вами мог бы согласиться или не согласиться, то для начала нужно аргументированно доказать, что то, что я уже сказал в частности по первой мантре Ишопанишад не соответствует истине. Если вы этого не сделаете, тогда мое утверждение о том, что природа и принципы собственности сущестует в ведической традиции - реальность, а концепция Дханешвары - преувеличение.

Дханешвара в одном из своих произведений, процитировал Бхагавад-гиту, пишет:

_  "..... нам следует отказаться претендовать на результаты нашего труда как на нашу собственность. Даже не продовать и не обменивать.
_

К сожалению, этой концепции нет в Ведах. В них напрямую предписывается определенным классам общества продавать и обменивать то, что у них есть. Десятки и сотни примеров этого можно найти в шастрах, в плотть до продажи людей. В частности Шримад-Бхагаватам 7.11.15 и 23

_ "Люди торгового сословия должны всегда руководствоваться указаниями
брахманов и заниматься такой деятельностью, как земледелие, торговля  и защита
коров. А шудра просто должен найти себе господина из более высокого сословия
и служить ему."

"Преданность полубогам, духовному учителю и Верховному Господу, Вишну,
стремление совершенствоваться в выполнении религиозных обязанностей,
обеспечении материального благополучия и удовлетворении чувств [дхарме,
артхе и каме], вера в слова духовного учителя и священных писаний, а также
умение и неизменное  желание зарабатывать деньги — таковы признаки вайшьи."_ 

Его концепция "коллективной собственности" - не соответствует ведической традиции. Как следует из Ишопанишад, из ману-Самхиты, из Шримад-Бхагаватам есть множество примеров категории "собственность" и то каким образом эта категория реализовывается. Более того, прежде чем приводить цитаты из Бхагавад-гиты вспомните по какому поводу вообще была поведана Бхагавад-гита: Пандавы сражалить с Кауравами за право собственности на царство. И если приводите стихи из Бхагавад-гиты соотнесите это прежде всего с этим случаем. 

Понятия коллективной собственности не существовало в ведической культуре. Можно выделить двух "собственников" - Кришна, как собственник и хозяин всего и индивидуальная джива, как тот, кому дано право распоряжаться выделенной ему долей. Концепция "коллективной собственности" - это попытка убрать Кришну как собственника. Но этого нет в Ведах.

Что бы что-то дать - нужно это иметь. Но если нет понятия собственности, но человек ни в состоянии ничего никому дать, в идеале, так как у него ничего нет. Потому экономика "давания подарков" - это утопическая теория, близкая к теории материалистического коммунизма, нежели к ведической традиции.

В ведической традиции присутстувет и собственность, и торговля и деньги. И все эти отношения предписанные и описанные Ведами - это и есть духовная экономика. Все остальные концепции, если они не согласуются с Ведами, какими бы "духовными" они не назывались - материальные.

----------


## Валерий Барыкин

Концепция "Духовной экономики" Дханешвары - это ответ на реалии современного капиталистического общества. Единственным противостоянием пагубного действия каписталистической культуры была концепция коммунистическая, которую, по большинству признаком и предлагает Дханешвара. Даже основная его аргументация строится именно как аргументационная критика капитализма.

Ведическая концепция начинается с другого. Она начинает строится не на понятии собственности и т.п. а на такой категории как "дхарма". Все остальное вытекает из понимания дхармы и следование ей, а не на понимании категории собственности, денег, торговли. Что есть дхарма и что ей не является - это начальные краеуголные камни построения общества вообще и экономики в частности.  Без осознания того что есть дхарма - нет ничего в ведической традиции, а дхарма - это любовное служение Васудеве. 

И мы не строим наше общество как общество противопоставленное западному современному обществу. Мы не строим поселения ии т.п. потому что скоро ожидается конец света. Строить поселения на основе противопоставления нашего образа жизни им, материалистам, все равно что строить опасаясь конца света. Это все материальные, материалистические установки и результат нашего общества будет таким же (не дай Б-г). Только тогда, когда мы будем строить наше общество как форму служения Кришне и Господу Чайтанье Махапрабху только тогда возможен будет усепех, долговременный успех.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Духовный коммунизм в вайшнавском понимании это отсутствие капитилизма плюс Кришна, это скорее противопоставление самому чувству собственности и потому ближе к ведическому обществу в этом контексте. Но и капитализм может выступать как позитивно противопоставленный идее народной собственности, являющейся лишь пропагандисткой фикцией, инструментом контроля над людьми. В этом смысле капиталистический акцент на частной собственности ближе к реальной ведической модели, не отрицающей частную собстенность, но имеющую иной взгляд на ее использование.

----------


## venkata

[QUOTE=Валерий Барыкин;38272]




> Я предоставляю стих, даю анализ и показываю, что там говорится. Я показываю, как на основании шастр, существует категория собственности. Если вы просто отделываетесь общими фразами - это не разговор. 
> 
> Если вы хотите нормально провети диалог, убедить меня в чем-то, что в результате я с вами мог бы согласиться или не согласиться, то для начала нужно аргументированно доказать, что то, что я уже сказал в частности по первой мантре Ишопанишад не соответствует истине. Если вы этого не сделаете, тогда мое утверждение о том, что природа и принципы собственности сущестует в ведической традиции - реальность, а концепция Дханешвары - преувеличение.
> 
> Дханешвара в одном из своих произведений, процитировал Бхагавад-гиту, пишет:
> 
> [I]  "..... нам следует отказаться претендовать на результаты нашего труда как на нашу собственность. Даже не продовать и не обменивать.


 Во первых,сложно делать вывод о смысле выдержки из лекции,не рассматривая её в контексте.
Что касается понятия собственности то можно рассматривать его по разному-как то что принадлежит мне(Я и Моё) ,или как то,что выделено мне как доля,хорошо понимая,кому всё принадлежит.В первом случае мы можем поступать с собственностью как нам заблагорассудится,во втором только согласно предписаниям с ВЫШЕ.В этом и заключается ваш неправельный вывод:



> Таким образом, мантра 1 Шри Ишопанишад не отменяет право собственности как некоторые думают, но описывает правильное использование этого (чувства) права собственности на благо самого живого существа.


В течении всей Бхагавад-гиты Кришна убеждает Арджуну отказаться от чувства  собственности и принадлежности к этому миру и просто предаться Ему.Можете почитать стихи Бг.г.-2глава-2.39; 2.42-45; 2.47-51; 2.59 Мне особенно понравился стих-"Ты имеешь право только исполнять свой долг,но плоды твоих действий не принадлежат тебе.Никогда не считай себя причиной результатов своей деятельности,и не пытайся уклоняться от исполнения своего долга"
 3 глава-3.8-9; 3.15-16; 3.19; 3.25-27; 3.29-32 "Потому,о Арджуна"посвяти Мне все свои действия,полностью осозновая Меня,не желая выгоды,без притязаний на собственичество и стряхнув апатию и эгоизм,сражайся"
4 глава-4.19-21; 4.23; "Отказавшись от всякой привязанности к результатам своей деятельности,всегда удовлетворённый и независимый он не совершает действий,приносящих плоды,хотя и занят постоянно всевозможными делами."
5 глава-5.3; 5.10; 5.12; 5.14; 5.25; 5.29. Тот,кто находится вне двойственности,проистекающей из сомнений,чей ум направлен внутрь себя,кто всегда занят деятельностью на благо живых существ,и кто всегда свободен от всех грехов,достигает освобождения во Всевышнем.".....................
 Можно и дальше продолжать но для начала,думаю достаточно.

----------


## venkata

> Концепция "Духовной экономики" Дханешвары - это ответ на реалии современного капиталистического общества. Единственным противостоянием пагубного действия каписталистической культуры была концепция коммунистическая, которую, по большинству признаком и предлагает Дханешвара. Даже основная его аргументация строится именно как аргументационная критика капитализма.
> 
> Ведическая концепция начинается с другого. Она начинает строится не на понятии собственности и т.п. а на такой категории как "дхарма". Все остальное вытекает из понимания дхармы и следование ей, а не на понимании категории собственности, денег, торговли. Что есть дхарма и что ей не является - это начальные краеуголные камни построения общества вообще и экономики в частности.  Без осознания того что есть дхарма - нет ничего в ведической традиции, а дхарма - это любовное служение Васудеве. 
> 
> И мы не строим наше общество как общество противопоставленное западному современному обществу. Мы не строим поселения ии т.п. потому что скоро ожидается конец света. Строить поселения на основе противопоставления нашего образа жизни им, материалистам, все равно что строить опасаясь конца света. Это все материальные, материалистические установки и результат нашего общества будет таким же (не дай Б-г). Только тогда, когда мы будем строить наше общество как форму служения Кришне и Господу Чайтанье Махапрабху только тогда возможен будет усепех, долговременный успех.


 Мне очень жаль,что вы не читали книгу по духовной экономике Дханешвары пр. поэтому делаете такие заявления.В своей книге автор подробно рассматривает теории как капитализма так и коммунизма.Все ваши высказывания могут кому то показаться умными,но к данной теме не относятся.Прежде чем писать,изучите материал,а то все ваши высказывания звучат как критика.
Что касается "дхармы" то Шрила Прабхупада в ведении в Бхагават-гиту разделяет её на Санатана-дхарму-вечную деятельность души,и Сва-дхарму - деятельность согласно психо-физическому состоянию.Для исполнения их и нужна дайви- варнашрама.Мало знать свою дхарму,нужно иметь квалификацию ей следовать.
 А что касается примера жизни без частной собственности-это все храмы Харе Кришна-которые Шрила Прабхупада устанавливал по всему миру и которые до сих пор существуют по этим принципам.И во времена Прабхупады грихасхи также следовали установленным стандартам.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

В этой связи, а кто такие грихастхи в храме, и какие у них стандарты, установленные Шрилой Прабхупадой?

----------


## venkata

Харе Кришна,Вриндаван Чандра пр!Мне странно слышать такие вопросы от такого возвышенного преданного.В чем подвох?

----------


## Валерий Барыкин

> Во первых,сложно делать вывод о смысле выдержки из лекции,не рассматривая её в контексте..


Это не из лекции, а из его какой-то книги, которую я скачал из интернета. 




> Что касается понятия собственности то можно рассматривать его по разному-как то что принадлежит мне(Я и Моё) ,или как то,что выделено мне как доля,хорошо понимая,кому всё принадлежит. В первом случае мы можем поступать с собственностью как нам заблагорассудится,во втором только согласно предписаниям с ВЫШЕ.


Право собственность - это право владеть и распоряжаться принадлежащим (по праву собственности или выделенной как доля) имущестовм. "Я и мое" - это категория отношения к чему бы то ни было. Поступать с собственностью как нам заблагорасссудтся или как заблагорассудитс кому-то еще - это возможные варианты использования, то есть реализация права собственности. Это три разные категории. 

Шри Ишопанишад мантра 1 описывает (устанавливает) границы права собственности, условия права собственности и не описывает два других аспекта связанных с феноменом права собственности. 




> В течении всей Бхагавад-гиты Кришна убеждает Арджуну отказаться от чувства собственности и принадлежности к этому миру и просто предаться Ему


Чувство собственности, "я и мое", - это одно, право собственности - это другое. Мы все должны отказаться от чувства собственности, что нам здесь что-то принадлежит, но понять что все принадлежит Кришне, что он _сарва-лока-махешварам_. Однако само это понимание и осознание не является причиной устранения категории собственности в социальных отношениях. Более того они предписанны и описанны в шастрах. Не иметь собственности6 то есть не иметь ничего чем можно было бы владеть и распоряжаться и не иметь чувства собственности - это не одно и то же. То, что выделенно как доля и есть то, чем можно владеть и распоряжаться, то есть быть собственником.




> 2.59 Мне особенно понравился стих-"Ты имеешь право только исполнять свой долг,но плоды твоих действий не принадлежат тебе.Никогда не считай себя причиной результатов своей деятельности,и не пытайся уклоняться от исполнения своего долга"


Этот текст описывает то, каково должно быть наше отношение к результатам деятельности. Более точный перевод этого текста : "Ты можешь выполнять предписанные тебе обязанности, но у тебя нет права наслаждаться плодами своего труда. Никогда не считай, что результаты твоих действий зависят от тебя, но при этом и не отказывайся от выполнения своих обязанностей." Это текст не говорит о том, что не должно быть собственности.




> 3.29-32 "Потому,о Арджуна"посвяти Мне все свои действия,полностью осозновая Меня,не желая выгоды,без притязаний на собственичество и стряхнув апатию и эгоизм,сражайся"


Не иметь притязаний на собственничество и не иметь собственности - не одно и то же. 




> 4.23; "Отказавшись от всякой привязанности к результатам своей деятельности,всегда удовлетворённый и независимый он не совершает действий,приносящих плоды,хотя и занят постоянно всевозможными делами."
> 
> Тот,кто находится вне двойственности,проистекающей из сомнений,чей ум направлен внутрь себя,кто всегда занят деятельностью на благо живых существ,и кто всегда свободен от всех грехов,достигает освобождения во Всевышнем


Про собственность ничего не говориться здесь.

Во всех приведенных вами циататах ничего не говориться о том, что такого понятия как собственность чья-то не существует. 

Понятие собственности существует и регламентируется шастрами. Ишопанишад, Ману-самхита, Шримад-Бхагаватам. В процессе исполнения своих обязанностей необходимо избавиться от чувтсва "я и мое". Арджуна хотел действовать из чувства собственности и не сражаться, но Кришна отговаривал его от этого и советовал отказаться от этого чувства собственности, исполнять свой долг и отобрать право собственности (собственность) на царство у Кауравов. Все сходится, все высказывания и положения шастр.

Дайте свое объяснение при котором высказывания из шастр, все, в том числе из Ишопанишад и Ману-самхиты, соответствовали бы принципу отказа от собственности. Если вы противник собственности (не чувства собственности), то насколько вы последовательно пртворяете это в жизнь? У вас есть что-то? Есть что-то чем вы пользуетесь и распоряжаетесь? 

Если строго следовать принципу отказа от собственности, то вы не можете даже пить воду и дышать, так как вам ни вода ни воздух не принадлежат. Если вы будите распоряжаться водой, использовать ее, то это и есть право или принцип собственности. Таким образом, даже при этом рассмотрении видно, что отрицать право и категорию собственности - это утопическая концепция.

----------


## Валерий Барыкин

> Мне очень жаль,что вы не читали книгу по духовной экономике Дханешвары пр. поэтому делаете такие заявления.В своей книге автор подробно рассматривает теории как капитализма так и коммунизма.Все ваши высказывания могут кому то показаться умными,но к данной теме не относятся....


А мне очень жаль, что вы слабо читали книги Шрилы Прабхупады, а так же другие ведические книги не переведенные Шрилой Прабхупадой. Так же мне жаль, что вы не знакомы с теориями и практикой капитализм и социализма, а так же теорией и практикой (построения) церквей, и потому так на веру принимаете все то, что пишет Дханешвара. 




> Что касается "дхармы" то Шрила Прабхупада в ведении в Бхагават-гиту разделяет её на Санатана-дхарму-вечную деятельность души,и Сва-дхарму - деятельность согласно психо-физическому состоянию.


Мне очень жаль, что концепция дхармы у вас ограничивается только введением в Бхагавад-гиту. Но если бы вы процетировали то, на что ссылаетесь я был бы вам признателен. Но, видя направленность вашей мысли, могу сказать, что вараашрама и санатана-дхарма - это одно и то же. Шримад-Бхагаватам 1.19.4 комм: "Есть еще одно название варнашрама-дхармы -
санатана-дхарма, то есть извечная деятельность." Дхарма - это желание Кришны и выполнение дхармы - это любовное служение Васудеве (Кришне).

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Харе Кришна,Вриндаван Чандра пр!Мне странно слышать такие вопросы от такого возвышенного преданного.В чем подвох?


Вы написали про стандарты грихастх из храмов со времен Прабхупады, как будто это и стандарты нашего времени. Резануло ухо

----------


## Вишишта даса

Да я не цепляюсь к словам. Мне просто на ваши возвышенные мысли и смиренный стиль общения, когда вы всем клянётесь в любви, при этом критикуя старших, действительно нечего было сказать. Так что взаимно.

----------


## venkata

> Таким образом, мантра 1 Шри Ишопанишад не отменяет право собственности как некоторые думают, но описывает правильное использование этого (чувства) права собственности на благо самого живого существа.


  Я пока не встречал в книге Данешвары пр.отрицания права собственности.Вот осуждение ложного чувства собственности,как и желание присваивания себе плодов своей деятельности,для увеличения этой собственности  на благо самого живого существа и осуждается в Шри Ишопанишад и Других священных писаниях.



> Его концепция "коллективной собственности" - не соответствует ведической традиции


 Концепция "коллективной собственности" не исключает право собственности в индивидуальном порядке,а только расширяет возможности для совместного служения.
 Живой пример тому,община в Венгрии у них нет частной собственности но есть право на собственность всего необходимого для удовлетворения всех потребностей.Так что это не утопия,а реальность.
 Что касается вашего понимания концепции Данешвары пр.то она полностью надуманна,и я вам советую внимательно прочитать его книгу,которая уже вышла большим тиражом в "Филосовской Книге" и доступна,а не пользоваться непонятными переводами из интернета.
  Что касается меня лично,то я разделяю мнение Данешвары пр.,что мы пока не готовы жить по принципам дайви-варнашрамы из-за своей обусловленности и привязанности ,но чётко понимая цель,можно постепенно к ней двигаться,приобретая квалификацию.

----------


## venkata

> Вы написали про стандарты грихастх из храмов со времен Прабхупады, как будто это и стандарты нашего времени. Резануло ухо


 Я имел в виду,что Прабхупада никогда не разделял стандарты для грихастх и брахмачари,то бишь утренний подъем,мангалаарати,джапа,гурупуджа,Шримад Бхагаватам -то утренняя программа,днём служение Кришне,а вечером Гаура-арати и класс по Бхагават -гите.Это программа погружения в Сознание Кришны.Также участие всех членов общества в распространении книг Шрилы Прабхупады как метод очищения сознания и расширения проповеди.Обучения младших своим примером.Итд и тп.
А время не властно над божественными наставлениями,выбор только за нами.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Я имел в виду,что Прабхупада никогда не разделял стандарты для грихастх и брахмачари,то бишь утренний подъем,мангалаарати,джапа,гурупуджа,Шримад Бхагаватам -то утренняя программа,днём служение Кришне,а вечером Гаура-арати и класс по Бхагават -гите.Это программа погружения в Сознание Кришны.Также участие всех членов общества в распространении книг Шрилы Прабхупады как метод очищения сознания и расширения проповеди.Обучения младших своим примером.Итд и тп.
> А время не властно над божественными наставлениями,выбор только за нами.


Но зарплаты, такого в храмах не было. И никакие оправдательные философии тогда не работали, поскольку Прабхупада лично запрещал это. А теперь работают

----------


## Валерий Барыкин

> Что касается вашего понимания концепции Данешвары пр.то она полностью надуманна,и я вам советую внимательно прочитать его книгу,которая уже вышла большим тиражом в "Филосовской Книге" и доступна,а не пользоваться непонятными переводами из интернета.


Я понимаю, что он вам нравится, что он единственный кто приехал к вам и проявил хоть какой-то интерес к вашему образу жизни. Ваша преданность Дханешваре понятна. Иногда даже ложные концепции могут сподвигнуть на следование чему-то, что может в конце концов привести и к чему-то благоприятному. Пробуйте. Только, пожалуйста, хоть иногда пользуйтесь разумом. А опровержение идей Дханешвары с подробным раскладом, думаю, в скором времени появится и я к этому тоже приложу свою руку. 




> ...община в Венгрии у них нет частной собственности но есть право на собственность всего необходимого для удовлетворения всех потребностей.


Вот потому Кришна и прекращает данный проект.... Я никогда не буду относится с симпатией к социальным проектам у руководства которых стоят те, кто по роду своего статуса как раз и не должны этим заниматься. Там все постоено не по ведическому принципу, но по принципу христианской церкви. Это не наш метод.

----------


## venkata

> Но зарплаты, такого в храмах не было. И никакие оправдательные философии тогда не работали, поскольку Прабхупада лично запрещал это. А теперь работают


 Это относится и тд и тп. :mig:

----------


## venkata

> Вот потому Кришна и прекращает данный проект.... Я никогда не буду относится с симпатией к социальным проектам у руководства которых стоят те, кто по роду своего статуса как раз и не должны этим заниматься. Там все постоено не по ведическому принципу, но по принципу христианской церкви. Это не наш метод.


  Очень легко сидеть на диванчике за компом и рассуждать,чего хочет Кришна,а чего нет....А вы вот возьмите и создайте сами хоть что то по вашему методу,тогда и поговорим.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Вот потому Кришна и прекращает данный проект.... Я никогда не буду относится с симпатией к социальным проектам у руководства которых стоят те, кто по роду своего статуса как раз и не должны этим заниматься. Там все постоено не по ведическому принципу, но по принципу христианской церкви. Это не наш метод.


Да Кришна тут все однажды прекращает, абсолютно любой проект  :smilies:   А что за христианский принцип и почему он не наш? Просто интересно увидеть ваше развернутое видение этого, с живыми примерами, а то как-то обчо прозвучало

----------


## Валерий Барыкин

> ..... но есть право на собственность всего необходимого для удовлетворения всех потребностей....


Вот, кстати, еще один аспект интересный. Кто определяет сколько и чего необходимо? Очень коварный вопрос, как ответ и полемика по этому вопросу - это многовековая история. 




> Так что это не утопия,а реальность.


Конечно реальность! По этой реальности жили сотни и тысячи людей и на практике доказали, что данный вид отношение - утопия. А если еще разобрать вышеназванный мой вопрос, то эта "реальность" обретет новые осязаемые, вполне конкретные черты, определяемые ничем иным как категориями "я и мое".

----------


## Валерий Барыкин

Трех сословий - брахманов, кшатрием и вайшей есть право собственности. У шудр нет права собственности ни на что. Так же его нет у жен и сыновей так как все что у них есть - это собственность мужа или отца. Если проводить аналогию с ведической системой, то принцип "коллективной собственности" - это принцип отношения к рабам, слугам. Они просто выполняют свою работу и получают все, что нужно для своих потребностей. Есть царь (правитель, менеджер, управленец и т.д.) который всем управляет, а рабы имею только то, что необходимо им для поддержания (их штанов). Эта концепция выдается за якобы духовную, но на деле это просто концепция отношения хозяина со своими рабами.

----------


## Валерий Барыкин

> Да Кришна тут все однажды прекращает, абсолютно любой проект


Да, ты прав.




> А что за христианский принцип и почему он не наш? Просто интересно увидеть ваше развернутое видение этого


Это отдельная тема, прости, щас нет времени обстоятельно писать.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> с. Ману-Самхита - это как раз сборник "технологи" существования в обществе. 
> 
> Как то один раз, на мой вопрос что значит по его мнению (конкретно, то есть технология) действовать в гуне благости он начал рассказывать систему, что жить в гуне благости значит быть на земле и выращивать овощи. Всем. Иначе ты не в гуне благости. Понятно, что исходит из того, что лес, природа, овощи и т.п. похоже на гуну благости, но действовать по этой технологии всем - это еще не гуна благости. Для шудр и вайшей - это может быть гуной благости, и то до некоторой степени, но для других - нет. Гуна благости - это исполнение предписанных обязанностей в соответствии с шастрами, а шастры лишь малому кругу лиц придписываю заниматься овощами. Дханешвара много говорит о принципах и очень даже правильно говорит, но вот такое приложение принципов на практике - делает его "концепции" не совсем практичными и реальными в приложении.



Отлично прабху!
Шрила Прабхупада говорил что мы можем использовать Ману- самхиту
Меня один человек приглашал жить в гуне благости значит быть на земле и выращивать овощи.
Он спросил меня чем бы я хотел там заниматься я сказал что буду ходить по деревне и желать всем счастья!  :smilies:

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Спасибо,прабху,за перевод письма!
>  Я не буду утверждать,что знаю Данешвару пр.Но прожив с ним в одной деревне несколько месяцев,и постоянно посещая его лекции по "Нектару наставлений" и "Шри Ишопанишад",у меня проявилась в сердце глубокая благодарность за то,что он не только глубоко понимает сидханту,а также следует сидханте.
>  Прочитав его книгу"Уроки духовной экономики на основе Бхагават-гиты",я увидел в ней глубокий анализ как постепенно общество в целом скатывалось от гуны благости до страсти и до настоящего момента,гуны невежества.Как эти гуны всё больше проявляли в обществе признаки века Кали в форме жадности,лицемерия,вожделения,гнева,эксплуатации,илюзии....И всё это проявляется в отношениях между людьми как на социальном так и экономическом плане.А появление денег  в обществе-это следствие этих негативных качеств.
>   А что касается экономического послания Данешвары пр.,то Он вроде всё конкретно написал в своей книге в 8 главе-"Осмысление и разрешение экономической проблемы" Советую всем почитать.


Если всё-таки рассмотреть вопрос о деньгах, то понятны две вещи.
Во-первых, если у власти (при капитализме) вайшьи (пользуясь терминологией концепции варнаашрамы), то социально-экономическая система должна обеспечить их интересы - возможность ведения бизнеса - деньги способствуют этому - поэтому получает развитие именно денежная экономика....
Второе - бумажные современные деньги - в отсутствие системы золотого стандарта - эта современная система позволяет успешнее манипулировать денежным предложением, естественно в интересах властей - золотой стандарт не даёт такой свободы - любые манипуляции с денежным материалом там очевидны и не скрыть...

В этом смысле можно конечно говорить, что бумажные деньги - есть олицетворение века Кали - их легче использовать государству для обмана... 

И всё-таки я думаю, что ситуация с деньгами в современном обществе - скорее следствие сформировавшейся политической и экономической системы, чем причина....

Читая Дханешвару Прабху, создаётся впечателение, что он воспринимает их скорее как причину сложившихся проблем.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Да, ты прав.
> 
> Это отдельная тема, прости, щас нет времени обстоятельно писать.


Есть ещё много тем которые можно обсудить, хорошо чтобы это стало традицией это очень по- брахманически!
Например, нам много раньше говорили что все проблемы в нас а потом оказалось со слов известной личности что были злоупотребления властью и. т. д и т. п.
Сейчас я думаю очень актуальная тема об этом писали лидеры русского исккон, это падение нравов в обществе преданных.
А то как получилось как писал Равиндра Сварупа у нас сначала становятся чистыми преданными а потом нормальными людьми, а даже с этим похоже проблемы!

----------


## venkata

> Если всё-таки рассмотреть вопрос о деньгах, то понятны две вещи.
> Во-первых, если у власти (при капитализме) вайшьи (пользуясь терминологией концепции варнаашрамы), то социально-экономическая система должна обеспечить их интересы - возможность ведения бизнеса - деньги способствуют этому - поэтому получает развитие именно денежная экономика....
> Второе - бумажные современные деньги - в отсутствие системы золотого стандарта - эта современная система позволяет успешнее манипулировать денежным предложением, естественно в интересах властей - золотой стандарт не даёт такой свободы - любые манипуляции с денежным материалом там очевидны и не скрыть...
> 
> В этом смысле можно конечно говорить, что бумажные деньги - есть олицетворение века Кали - их легче использовать государству для обмана... 
> 
> И всё-таки я думаю, что ситуация с деньгами в современном обществе - скорее следствие сформировавшейся политической и экономической системы, чем причина....
> 
> Читая Дханешвару Прабху, создаётся впечателение, что он воспринимает их скорее как причину сложившихся проблем.


 Если посмотреть историю 5 тысячи летней давности ,то когда Махараджа Парикшит разрешил воплощению Кали находиться там,где золото .И через золото Кали распространил своё влияние.До этого момента на земле Бхарата варши не было азартных игр,незаконного секса,употребления мяса и одурманивающих средств.
Поэтому причиной деградации является  Кали а деньги-это его средство.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Если посмотреть историю 5 тысячи летней давности ,то когда Махараджа Парикшит разрешил воплощению Кали находиться там,где золото .И через золото Кали распространил своё влияние.До этого момента на земле Бхарата варши не было азартных игр,незаконного секса,употребления мяса и одурманивающих средств.
> Поэтому причиной деградации является  Кали а деньги-это его средство.


как известно, до завоевания конкистадорами Америки там добывалось золото и использовалось в качестве украшения, но не в качестве денежного материала - соответственно не было никакого особого ажиотажа по поводу накопления этого золота...

Ажиотаж начался с приходом конкистадоров - которые начали нещадно убивать и эксплуатировать индейцев в стремлении к золоту...

----------


## venkata

Согласно Шримад Бхагаватам,пока мудрецы в лесу Наимишарании совершали 1000 лет жертвоприношение,кали не мог вступить в свою силу,хотя его эпоха уже наступила.
Наверное и до Америки он добрался не сразу.Даже 5 тысяч лет,это только начало относительно 432 тысяч лет.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Согласно Шримад Бхагаватам,пока мудрецы в лесу Наимишарании совершали 1000 лет жертвоприношение,кали не мог вступить в свою силу,хотя его эпоха уже наступила.
> Наверное и до Америки он добрался не сразу.Даже 5 тысяч лет,это только начало относительно 432 тысяч лет.


Завоевание Америки началось 500 лет назад...

----------


## venkata

а покорение Аляски и Чукотки началось чуть больше 100 лет назад...

----------


## jiva

> "Ты имеешь право только исполнять свой долг,но плоды твоих действий не принадлежат тебе.Никогда не считай себя причиной результатов своей деятельности,и не пытайся уклоняться от исполнения своего долга"





> Этот текст описывает то, каково должно быть наше отношение к результатам деятельности. Более точный перевод этого текста : "Ты можешь выполнять предписанные тебе обязанности, но у тебя нет права наслаждаться плодами своего труда. Никогда не считай, что результаты твоих действий зависят от тебя, но при этом и не отказывайся от выполнения своих обязанностей." Это текст не говорит о том, что не должно быть собственности.


Во второй половине стиха все понятно. А со второй четвертью стиха всегда почему-то недопонимание из-за переводов, хотя третья четверть все точно объясняет. На самом деле, если перевести с санскрита на санскритско-русский, то получится:
"Твой адхикар - предписанные обязанности, но не плоды". 
Или по-русски:
"В твоей власти твои действия, но не результаты (этих действий)".
Или совсем по-простому - ты можешь сажать картошку и посадка от тебя зависит, но то, когда и сколько вырастет в результате твоего труда - от тебя уже не зависит.
Однако то, что от тебя не зависит объем урожая, вовсе не означает, что ты не имеешь на него права в смысле юридической категории собственности и должен отдать его барину или председателю колхоза. То, что выросло у человека в результате его деятельности, находится в рамках его свободы воли. Он сам распоряжается, кому его пожертвовать - соседу, саньяси или нуждающемуся, в этом его сознание Кришны.

----------


## venkata

> Во второй половине стиха все понятно. А со второй четвертью стиха всегда почему-то недопонимание из-за переводов, хотя третья четверть все точно объясняет. На самом деле, если перевести с санскрита на санскритско-русский, то получится:
> "Твой адхикар - предписанные обязанности, но не плоды". 
> Или по-русски:
> "В твоей власти твои действия, но не результаты (этих действий)".
> Или совсем по-простому - ты можешь сажать картошку и посадка от тебя зависит, но то, когда и сколько вырастет в результате твоего труда - от тебя уже не зависит.
> Однако то, что от тебя не зависит объем урожая, вовсе не означает, что ты не имеешь на него права в смысле юридической категории собственности и должен отдать его барину или председателю колхоза. То, что выросло у человека в результате его деятельности, находится в рамках его свободы воли. Он сам распоряжается, кому его пожертвовать - соседу, саньяси или нуждающемуся, в этом его сознание Кришны.


 Странный разговор получается.Я про Ерёму,а мне про Фому.Никто никого не заставляет отдавать картошку барину.
 В книге Данешвара пр. описывает разные системы экономики,в зависимости от влияния на общество разных гун материальной природы.И только в общстве,где доминирует гуна благости,возможно коллективное хозяйство,где не существует зависти,алчности,желания выгоды....и других пороков между членами общины.......В принципе,это похоже на жизнь в одной большой семье....
 Дальше Он описывает другие экономические системы.....Но почему то преданных особенно затрагивает первая тема,как будто все уже находятся под влиянием чистой благости,а кто то вдруг начинает их опускать на низший уровень,предлагая им ложные концепции....
  Я вообще не понимаю,почему столько внимания преданные уделяют этому вопросу,часто преподнося на общее обсуждение свои спекуляции насчёт мнения автора книги.Если у вас есть сомнения или возражения,лучше всего вам сможет объяснить сам автор.Тем более он легко доступен через интернет,и можете ему написать хоть сегодня.
  Лично моё относительное мнение таково,если отвечать на поставленный вопрос в начале этой темы - Данешвара пр.никакой общины из чистых преданных не строит и не собирается строить......
 Всем преданным приношу поклоны :dandavat:

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> а покорение Аляски и Чукотки началось чуть больше 100 лет назад...


300 лет, но Ваш пример к делу не относится - ни чукчи, ни алеуты золота не знали в принципе, в отличие от тех же инков, не использовавших его в качестве денежного материала - хотя деньги как средство обращения у инков имело место - в отличие опять же от тех же чукчей...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> В книге Данешвара пр. описывает разные системы экономики,в зависимости от влияния на общество разных гун материальной природы.И только в общстве,где доминирует гуна благости,возможно коллективное хозяйство,где не существует зависти,алчности,желания выгоды....


а что понимается под коллективным хозяйством - в чём отличие например от советских колхозов? с точки зрения организационного механизма именно?

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

А в северной корее есть деньги?

----------


## venkata

> а что понимается под коллективным хозяйством - в чём отличие например от советских колхозов? с точки зрения организационного механизма именно?


Я думаю,вам на этот вопрос лучше ответит Виджай Гауранга пр,поскольку именно по этому принципу они хотят строить общину.....
Что касается моего мнения,то поскольку я не нахожусь под влиянием гуны благости,то всё,что я могу,это спекулировать  .....
  Но по крайней мере моя семья отличается от советского колхоза.Кстати,я против искусственного создания колхозов и на данном этапе своего умственного развития не собираюсь отказываться от права на собственность.Но это никак не мешает мне соглашаться,что экономические отношения в гуне благости возможны,при соблюдении некоторых условий.

----------


## Валерий Барыкин

> .Но это никак не мешает мне соглашаться,что экономические отношения в гуне благости возможны,при соблюдении некоторых условий.


К сожалению, некоторые концепции Дханешвары, которые мы здесь обсудили, не является гуной благости и не соответствует Ведам. Так как они придуманы кем-то, то их выполнение и стремление к ним приведет лишь к гуне страсти и невежества.

----------


## venkata

> К сожалению, некоторые концепции Дханешвары, которые мы здесь обсудили, не является гуной благости и не соответствует Ведам. Так как они придуманы кем-то, то их выполнение и стремление к ним приведет лишь к гуне страсти и невежества.


 К сожалению,кроме как как критики из воспалённого ума,ничего умного я не услышал.Больше того,я понял что вы просто хотите показать всем,какой вы умный,хотя ничего конкретного в замен не можете предложить.Вы не изучили концепцию Данешвары пр,а просто пытаетесь выискивать в его словах недостатки,которые сами же потом выдвигаете,как некую концепцию автора,не обсудив своё непонимание с автором.Поэтому,можете не отвечать на мои реплики,для меня вас больше не существует.........

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Я думаю,вам на этот вопрос лучше ответит Виджай Гауранга пр,поскольку именно по этому принципу они хотят строить общину.....
> Что касается моего мнения,то поскольку я не нахожусь под влиянием гуны благости,то всё,что я могу,это спекулировать  .....
>   Но по крайней мере моя семья отличается от советского колхоза.Кстати,я против искусственного создания колхозов и на данном этапе своего умственного развития не собираюсь отказываться от права на собственность.Но это никак не мешает мне соглашаться,что экономические отношения в гуне благости возможны,при соблюдении некоторых условий.


Т.е. Дханешвара Прабху не даёт ответ на этот вопрос, но при этом вдохновляет развивать коллективные хозяйства? Или нет? Можете определённо ответить на этот вопрос?

----------


## Вишишта даса

Это из словаря Ожёгова.

_ОБЩИНА, -ы и ОБЩИНА, -ы, ж. 1. (община).  При первобытнообщинном строе: форма организации общества, характеризующаяся коллективным владением средствами производства, совместным ведением хозяйства, полным или частичным самоуправлением. Родовая о. 2. Самоуправляющаяся организация жителей какой-н. территориальной единицы. Крестьянская о. (совместно владеющая землёй; устар.). 3. Общество (в 3 знач.), организация. Земляческая о. Негритянская о. в США. Религиозная о. Баптистская о. II прил. общинный, -ая, -ое. Общинная собственность._

Объясните пожалуйста в чём антиведичность коллективного ведения хозяйства и коллективного владения средствами производства? И поконкретнее, пожалуйста, как вы видите ведическую модель (царь во главе всего - представитель Бога и т.д.) воплощённой в наше время, конкретно в условиях России.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Коллективная собственность тоже бывает разной. Бывает общая - значит ничья. Это когда многими совладельцами являются дети по разуму, качающими свои права. Такая собственность моментально приходит в негодность, даже если это просто земля. Попользовался как попало и бросил где попало - главный принцип. Если рассмотреть социалистический тип собственности, то фактически собственником является тот, кто непосредственно принимает решения по эксплуатации собственности, но по сути это обман, который правильнее было бы просто заменить частной собственностью и распределять уже на условиях ренты или продажи. Но полностью частная собственность, хоть и лучше такой коллективной, однако тоже грешит своими недостатками. Частная собственность у людей, которые тоже как дети по разуму, качающие права, разобщает и разрушает единство ответственности людей друг за друга. Главный принцип такого построения - я не лезу в душу тебе, а ты не лезь ко мне. Не стоит говорить, что под душой здесь может подрумеваться что угодно. Люди замыкаются на ответственности перед семьей (моральный аспект) и перед деловыми партнерами (юридический аспект). Моральный аспект в частной собственности у детей по разуму ограничен семьей. Но духовное общество подразумевает ответственность людей друг за друга, включая  внесемейную, т.е. гуру-ученик, старший - младший, сильный - слабый и т.п. Учитывая то, что возвысить сознание враз или проконтролировать его возвышенность в общине дело сворее мистическое, чем практическое, то практические решения для строительства общин нужно искать не в сознании, а в планировании. Я предлагал и предлагаю везде схему 50/50. Общину нужно строить на принципе раздробления прав  на неделимые  объекты собственности, как 50%частная и 50%коллективная.

----------


## Вишишта даса

Ты написал правильные вещи. В наше время и в нашем месте нужно мыслить не шаблонными так называемыми ведическими стандартами, которые в данном случае будут, как половина курицы, а искать максимально приближённый, к ведическому и минимально негативно затрагивающий наши духовные принципы "одобренный" государством вариант. Какие формы это принимает вопрос второй, тут зависит от конкретных людей, наличия/отсутствия у них ресурсов, их интересов и других моментов. Я думаю, все согласятся, что Рама-раджйа нам не светит пока. Мы, исследуя вопрос организации поселений, пришли к выводу, что в чистом виде частная собственность не будет способствовать развитию общинности. К аналогичным выводам пришёл Шиварама Махарадж на своём проекте. Возможно, Дханешвара прабху пришёл к тому же, не знаю. У Шиварама Махараджа достаточно радикальный вариант отказа от собственности. Я слышал, что грихастхи принимают там обет отказа от собственности. Опять же это могут быть определённые условия, которые оговариваются в общей концепции и которые мы, вырывая из контекста можем неправильно интерпретировать и начать критиковать.

----------


## Валерий Барыкин

> Объясните пожалуйста в чём антиведичность коллективного ведения хозяйства и коллективного владения средствами производства? .


По моему как раз это мы и обсуждали ранее приводя те или иные аргумент. Ответить на этот вопрос - это заново напостить сюда то, что уже писалось. Прошу прощения, но проще вам пройтись по ранним страничкам.

Сама концепция коллективной собственности, как феномен современного мира, появилась исторически в западном мире. Всю философию и аргументацию этого процесса, необходимости в этом описали товарищи Карл Маркс и Фридрих Энгельс. Товарищь Ленин довел это до логического конца и воплотил в жизнь. Тема сама по себе не новая, много об этом и говорилось и делалось. 




> И поконкретнее, пожалуйста, как вы видите ведическую модель (царь во главе всего - представитель Бога и т.д.) воплощённой в наше время, конкретно в условиях России


Немного тоже об этом я писал. Основная концепция - "дхарма", предписанные обязанности, долг. Как уже упоминался текст где Кришна говорит, что "исполняй свой долг, исполняй предписанную тебе деятельность и не стремись к плодам какой-либо деятельности". Любая деятельность обусловленна стремление к ее плодам. Без этого никак. Начиная что-то делать мы понимаем и хотим достичь какого-то результата, плода. Но Кришна говорит, что несмотря на то, что любая деятельность обусловленна получением плодов оной ты должен концентрировать свое внимание на том, *как* ты исполняешь эту деятельность, не результат тебя должен вести а сама деятельность, а любая деятельность должна выполняться в соответствии с шастрами, в соответствии с дхармой. Никто из Пандавов не встал и не остановил Духшасану за то, что тот пытался раздеть Драупади. Они на тот момент были уже рабами и защищать женщин - это была не их дхарма. Кришна убил всех кто был на этом собрании и учавствовал в этом и кто не защитит целомудренную Драупади. Но там были и Пандавы которых он наоборот защищал. Результат приходит не от того что мы делаем и что хотим делать, а настолько насколько это соответствует дхарме, то есть воле Кришны. И когда сама Драупади, в процессе домоганий Духсашаны обращалась к Бхишме и Дроне и задавала им вопрос "в соответствии что происходит с дхармой или нет", а не то что "не надо это делать мне это неприятно". Почему? Потому что дхарма (религия) - это любовное служение Васудеве. Служить Кришне - значит выполнять Его волю, которая и есть дхарма, то есть законы записанные в Ведах, которые должны все выполнять. Если мы что-то делаем не в соответствии с шастрами, не в соответствии с предписанными обязанностями, то это есть результат камы и раджа-гуны, _кама-эша кродха эша раджо гуна самудбхавам_.

С этого все начинается. Без принятия шастр, Вед, а принятие означает следование законам Вед, невозможно начать "построение" никакого общества. Артха или плоды - это результат следования дхарме. Из адхармы артха не возникает. Потому, если человек чистый преданный, то он следует шастрам чтобы показать пример другим, если не чистый преданный, то ему нужно следоавать шастрам, чтобы достичь результата, которым он хочет наслаждаться. Но в обоих случаях следование шастрам, дхарме, есть фундаментальный принцип. А все "конкретное" давно написанно в шастрах. Даже в Шримад-Бхагаватам, неговоря уже о Дхарма-шастрах, можно много что найти. Та же 7 песнь как раз посвящена этим вопросам. Потому, когда мы начнем следовать правилам и предписаниям своей варны и ашрам, тогда у нас будет саттва-гуна.

Хотя и ругают, и я ругаю иногда западную систему, тем не менее вопрос о собственности на землю в Великобритании, можно сказать на 100 процентов ведический. Там формально, вся земля принадлежит короне, ее выделяют тому или иному человеку в "собственность", то есть дают право распоряжаться и владеть. Тонкостей много, но принцип тот же.

----------


## Валерий Барыкин

> К сожалению,кроме как как критики из воспалённого ума,ничего умного я не услышал.Больше того,я понял что вы просто хотите показать всем,какой вы умный,хотя ничего конкретного в замен не можете предложить......


Странно, столько конкретики вам было представленно, а вы до сих пор утверждаете, что "ничего не услышали". 




> Вы не изучили концепцию Данешвары пр,а просто пытаетесь выискивать в его словах недостатки,которые сами же потом выдвигаете,как некую концепцию автора,


Не пойму, есть его произведения, где он конкретно выражает свою позицию. Обсуждаем его позицию, его взгляды, это и называется я форум, где можно и нужно обсуждать что-то. Я правильно понял, что вы не видети никаких недостатков в "словах" Дханешвары? Дханешвара не Бог и не ачарья-основатель нашего движения, мы не только можем но должны трезво смотреть на все, что кто-то высказывает.

----------


## Вишишта даса

> По моему как раз это мы и обсуждали ранее приводя те или иные аргумент. Ответить на этот вопрос - это заново напостить сюда то, что уже писалось. Прошу прощения, но проще вам пройтись по ранним страничкам.


Я внимательно слежу за обсуждением. Очень много цитировалась БГ, Ишопанишад, Ману Самхита была, но не припомню, чтобы коллективная собственность как-то отвергалась, равно как и частная. Но это не главный вопрос. Не в том кто придумал эту форму собственности.




> Немного тоже об этом я писал. Основная концепция - "дхарма", предписанные обязанности, долг


С теорией всё понятно. И про дхарму нам известно и про Карла Маркса. Вопрос, который я задал "И поконкретнее, пожалуйста, как вы видите ведическую модель (царь во главе всего - представитель Бога и т.д.) воплощённой в наше время, конкретно в условиях России."

Т.е. как вы себе представляете ведическое поселение в России? Есть в наличии преданные разных варн с разными представлениями о том как нужно жить, желающие купить землю. Дальше что?

В качестве примера "неведического" подхода могу привести систему Джи Би Си, учреждённую Шрилой Прабхупадой для управления ИСККОН. Это конкретный пример того, как в чрезвычайных обстоятельствах проповеди на Западе, он отошёл от ведического стандарта управления в целом, и от стандарта, практикующегося в вайшнавских сампрадайах в частности.

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

Я думаю, что не нужно пытаться создать каку-то систему, а потом в нее людей вставлять. Нужно строить определенные отношения в зависимости от качеств людей, с которыми предстоит строить общину. С кем-то можно и объединиться во владении собственностью, а с кем то - нет, а то на шею сядет. Т. е. в зависимости от духовного уровня, что ли... от качеств... 
И никакую систему невозможно придумать, сидя в кабинете. Нужен практический опыт. а дальше само придумается....

----------


## Вишишта даса

Живые существа в телах мужчин не могут без системы! Хотя я тоже согласен, что кабинетные системы оказываются не очень актуальными за пределами кабинета.

----------


## Валерий Барыкин

> ... но не припомню, чтобы коллективная собственность как-то отвергалась, равно как и частная.


Думаю, чтобы говорить о том, что есть такая форма собственности в Ведах как "коллективная собственность", то нужно для начала обосновать шастрами ее существование и соответственно показать как она регламентированна самими шастрами. Я считаю, что такой формы собственности (в Ведах) нет, и никто пока не доказал обратное. В Ведах есть только частная собственность и различные ее варианты существования (аргументацию я уже приводил немного). То, что некоторые могут пытаться выдать за форму коллективной собственности - это отношения господин - раб, но делют это не прямо, а через разного рода обходные концепции. В отношениях господин - раб нет ничего плохого, они так же описаны и предписанны в Ведах, там есть много плюсов и т.д. Напрямую никто не может сказать в нашем современном обществе - будь моим рабом, я о тебе позабочусь. Отсутствие как раз служения и заботы о младших - признак современного пост-христианского общества и потому такие заявления многих будут пугать, так как современная культура - это культура экспуатации.

Вот вы писали:




> У Шиварама Махараджа достаточно радикальный вариант отказа от собственности. Я слышал, что грихастхи принимают там обет отказа от собственности.


В Советском союзе практически небыло частной собственности. Все давалось и отбиралось Государством. Вся собственность объявлялась народной, частная собственность отвергалась как принцип. Партия, от имени народа и во имя его блага распоряжалась всем исмуществом страны, то есть осуществляла право собственности на все. Делали это узкий круг партийной элиты. У нас практически тоже самое, только вместо народной собственности все объявляется собственностью Кришны, затем от имени Кришны и для Его блага узкий круг лиц иерархии (чистых преданных) осуществляет права собственности на любое имущество. Таким образом, коллективная собственность, по факту, независимо от благих целей, - это форма воровства и присвоения права других владеть и распоряжаться принадлежащим им имущетвом в пользу третьих лиц.




> С теорией всё понятно. И про дхарму нам известно и про Карла Маркса. Вопрос, который я задал "И поконкретнее, пожалуйста, как вы видите ведическую модель (царь во главе всего - представитель Бога и т.д.) воплощённой в наше время, конкретно в условиях России."


Не люблю я слово "теория" так как в ведической традиции нет разделения на теоретическое и практическое знание, там все знание практическое и практичное. Просто брать и следовать.




> Т.е. как вы себе представляете ведическое поселение в России? Есть в наличии преданные разных варн с разными представлениями о том как нужно жить, желающие купить землю. Дальше что?


Это то, что мы здесь обсуждаем  :smilies:   :smilies:  простите  :smilies:  просто, конкретные задачи решаются на конкретном материале, то есть, приложение принципов на практике зависит от массы условий. Есть конкретное поселение? Конкретные преданные? Конкретные нужны, цели и задачи? Вот первое с чего начинается все - это анализ ситуации, условий и всего оставльного в любом конкретном случае. От случая к случаю могут быть разные рекоммендации вплоть до полностью противоположных. После того, как "конкретика" ясна, вырабатывается методология дальнейших действий. 




> В качестве примера "неведического" подхода могу привести систему Джи Би Си, учреждённую Шрилой Прабхупадой для управления ИСККОН.


ИСККОН и его управление - это особая история  :smilies:   :smilies:  Все Шрила Прабхупада сделал красиво  :smilies:  Просто, ИСККОН и социальный институт - это не одно и тоже. Однозначного понимания нет о том, что нужно и должно в ИСККОН. Многое меняется со временем даже в ИСККОН, думаю вы в курсе. На мой взгляд, одна из проблем ИСККОН, что у мы пытаемся реализовать социальные принципы в ИСККОН и через ИСККОН. ДУмаю это не совсем правильно. ИСККОН - это сампрадайа и ее единственная функция - это быть сампрадайей. Эта функция конкретизирована в 7 целях ИСККОН. Социум и сампрадайа - это разные образования, разные составные части бытия. Они не сводимы друг другу. Одна из проблем, на мой взгляд, как следствие отождествление и не размеживания ИСККОН и социальных институтов, это то, что люди обладающие кшатрийской природой, в соответствии со своей природой делают "крьеру" (в хорошем слысле) в ИСККОН. Достигнув всех вершин они либо уходят в майю, понимая, что их положение - это не то что реально им нужно, либо начинаю строить деревни, поселения, варнашраму и т.п. будучи в отреченных статусах жизни. Когда произойдет размежевание социального и ИСККОН, тогда у нас начнется новый этап нашей истории.

----------


## Вишишта даса

> Думаю, чтобы говорить о том, что есть такая форма собственности в Ведах как "коллективная собственность", то нужно для начала обосновать шастрами ее существование и соответственно показать как она регламентированна самими шастрами.


Лично я для себя не могу сказать, что разобрался в вопросе о частной собственности по Ведам. В каких отношениях состояли царь и его подчинённые? Был ли он владельцем всей земли в своём царстве или часть земель была в собственности у частных лиц вне его юрисдикции? Скорее всего мы сейчас проецируем свой собственный опыт и теории о собственности на ведическую модель. Её нужно ещё очень долго исследовать, а потом ещё дольше думать о том, как применить в наших условиях. И без фактических действий и наработки опыта, это останется теорией, хотим мы или нет.




> Это то, что мы здесь обсуждаем простите просто, конкретные задачи решаются на конкретном материале, то есть, приложение принципов на практике зависит от массы условий.


Вот и я о том же. Конкретные концепции с задачами, поставленные перед конкретными поселениями вы рассматриваете здесь отвлечённо, сравнивая с Ведами, и не имея при этом фактического опыта жизни на вайшнавском поселении/в храме (или имеете?). Я говорю про конкретные поселения и конкретный опыт. Опыт Шиварама Свами, опыт десятков ферм ИСККОН (в основном неудачный). Я беседовал с многими преданными из неудачных проектов. Один из них, ученик Шрилы Прабхупады из Франции сказал мне, в ответ на вопрос, почему у них всё заглохло? - Из-за частной собственности. Все разделились и постепенно проект превратился в посёлок с загородными коттеджами и дачами. Людей ничего не объединяло помимо идеологии СК, которая, как показал опыт не смогла удержать их вместе в рамках единой цели проекта. Так или иначе, это не та тема, которую я хотел бы обсуждать в этом поверхностном формате на этом конкретно форуме. 




> Не люблю я слово "теория" так как в ведической традиции нет разделения на теоретическое и практическое знание, там все знание практическое и практичное. Просто брать и следовать.


Просто только кошки родятся  :smilies:  В ведической традиции разделения на теорию и практику нет - теория - это философия, практика - это культура, отражающая жизнь по философии. Только вот мы выросли не в ведической традиции и живём не в ведическом княжестве, отсюда и все проблемы. Вы мне вот просто так и не ответили что дальше. Сказали, мол, по обстоятельствам, а я про эти обстоятельства как раз и говорю.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Все разделились и постепенно проект превратился в посёлок с загородными коттеджами и дачами. Людей ничего не объединяло помимо идеологии СК

Это замечательно преданные живут рядом в хорошем месте и ходят в храм!  :smilies: 
Я жил в Швеции с преданными там тоже было что-то подобное!

----------


## Валерий Барыкин

> В каких отношениях состояли царь и его подчинённые?


Царь - это *нара-дева*, хоть он и человек (нара), тем не менее он бог (дева)  :smilies:   :smilies:   :smilies:  В материальном мире есть то, чего нет в духовном мире - рождение и смерть. Царь - это отец для всех. Его отношения с "подчиненными" - это отношения со своими детьми и детьми детей. Все остальные функции вытекают из этой. Потому, царем мог быть только женатый человек. Бхишма не отказался от царства, но дал клятву, что никогда не женится, то есть никогда несможет претендовать на исполнение обязанности царя.




> Её нужно ещё очень долго исследовать, а потом ещё дольше думать о том, как применить в наших условиях.


Это факт.




> Конкретные концепции с задачами, поставленные перед конкретными поселениями вы рассматриваете здесь отвлечённо, сравнивая с Ведами, и не имея при этом фактического опыта жизни на вайшнавском поселении/в храме (или имеете?).


Мы просто общаемся, обсуждаем вопросы, думаю ничего такого криминального в этом нет, у каждого могут быть свои мнения по поводу тех или иных вопросов. То, что вы говорите - этоправильно, но это только одна сторона вопроса. Шрила Прабхупада всегда критиковал опытное знание. Оно как правило может быть не совершенно. Опыт нужен, да, без сомнения, но у нас другой метод, мы изучаем шастры и стараемся понять чего хочет Кришна и стараемся это реализовывать. Мы на опыте знаем что дерьмо - оскверняет, противное и ненужное, но в Ведах написанно что коровье дерьмо полезно, очищает и необходимо и мы принимаем это несмотря на наш опыт. Опыт - это не совсем надежный источник получения знаний. И не для всех он подходит.




> Я беседовал с многими преданными из неудачных проектов. Один из них, ученик Шрилы Прабхупады из Франции сказал мне, в ответ на вопрос, почему у них всё заглохло? - Из-за частной собственности. Все разделились и постепенно проект превратился в посёлок с загородными коттеджами и дачами.


Тоже интересный момент. Как и многие другие подобные факты. Но однозначно сказать, даже из этого примера, что всему виной частная собственность вряд ли можно. И вообще, анализ многих "поселений" и того как они функционируют или функционировали может многое дать. Частная собственность дает свободу, а отсутствие ее закобаляет перед владельцем собственности. Рабом легче управлять, чем свободным человеком. Когда нужны исполнители моей воли, моих желаний, то лучше подобрать последователей или рабов. Свободный человек будет удовлетворять свои желания. И вот создать систему, при которой свободный человек с одной стороны может удовлетворить свои желания, а с другой стороны служить обществу - это большая наука искусство. Это и есть служение. Когда ты подходишь к кому-то и спрашиваешь: что я могу сделать для тебя? Что тебе нужно? Но когда подходит кто-то и говорит тебе - предайся мне -  понятно что ему нужны исполнители его желаний.   




> Только вот мы выросли не в ведической традиции и живём не в ведическом княжестве, отсюда и все проблемы.


Дааа  :smilies:   :smilies:   :smilies:  Это одна из фундаментальных проблем  :smilies:   :smilies:  мы все выросли в определенной культуре с определенными взглядами на мир. Выйти за ее рамки - непростая, но важная задача.




> Вы мне вот просто так и не ответили что дальше. Сказали, мол, по обстоятельствам, а я про эти обстоятельства как раз и говорю.


Какой царь должен быть? Какие с ним отношения? То же самое что и говорил - начать следовать шастрам. Православная культура превалирующая в российской культуре - это культура отрицания правил и предписаний. Это краеугольный камень их отхода от иудаизма. Следовать Торе (закону) значит выполнять волю творца. В Ведах тот же самый принцип. Христиане сказали, нет, следовать традиции, то есть торе мы не будем. Тогда чем руководствоваться в своих действиях? Любовью. когда мы следуем правилам и предписаниям Бога изложенных в шастрах то мы выполняем волю Бога. Когда мы руководствуемся в своих действиях не волей Бога (шастрами), а любовью, то так как любовь то у нас, то мы начинаем руководствоваться своей собственной волей, то есть становимся в положение Бога. Хотим быть таким образом Богом. И наша российская культура - это что каждый здесь Бог. Какую бы должность он не занимал - он на ней царь и Бог, как у нас говориться. Отсюда у нас слабая категория служения и заботы в отношении младших. Отсюда же феномен постоянного воровства и мздаимства и т.д. В нашей культуре нет пиетета перед законом, так как он хаился все время и строилась другая культура, беззаконно-подзаконная. Одним из главных решений проблем в нашей российской культуре - это научится следовать правилам и предписаниям, то есть научится выполнять свои обязанности по отношению к младшим. Служение - это служение младшим.

----------


## Вишишта даса

Вы знаете, меня в основном упрекают в следовании букве традиции, потому как я  рьяно эти самые традиции отстаиваю.  И несколько неожиданно, что вы убеждаете меня в важности следования традиции.  :smilies:  Такое бывает при интернет общении. 

Это очень тонкий момент что является нийамаграхой, а что является принципиальностью и бескомпромиссностью. Опять же эти перевёрнутые с ног на голову деша-кала-патра в наше время... Приходится балансировать и использовать все доступные средства для достижения цели, не противоречащие принципам. Переходный период становления и тут ничего не поделаешь. Традиции не возникают внезапно с нуля. 

Про рабов-господ я не очень понимаю ваши рассуждения, честно говоря.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

В нашей культуре нет пиетета перед законом, так как он хаился все время и строилась другая культура, беззаконно-подзаконная

Я в своё время столкнулся в нашем обществе с подобным мягко говоря правовым нигилизмом. :smilies: 
Хотя Шрила Прабхупада писал что каждая ятра должна быть как государство в миниатюре! :kirtan:

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

И очень своеобразное понимание любви у тех, кто игнорирует правила и законы. Обычно вся эта любовь перерождается в гипертрофированное чувство обиды, с помощью которой так легко и не стыдно становится манипулировать другими. Я обижаюсь на тебя, не обижаешься ли ты, не обижаюсь на тебя ли я. Вот парадигма русского страдальца: я то думал, что это меня все довели до жесточайшей крайности отсутствием ко мне любви. Но я где-то в глубине бескорыстный святой и еще как-то терпел это, продолжал жить ради них. Но когда вдруг они мне заявляют, что я  никого не любил в ответ на их ожидания, то мое терпение заканчивается. Отныне я всему на свете посылаю внутренний приказ сосредоточиться в области точки номер пять и не выходить на любовный контакт с верхними мыслительными областями. Достоевский так и умер терзающимся литературным недогением в попытках найти рецепт излечения любви русского святого. Так что проблематика строительства общин в условиях обострения и усугубления всего это в вайшнавском обществе русских неофитов видится мне решенной только при условии грамотного построения законов, по максимуму исключающих опору на т.н. любовные отношения. Любовные отношения равно халява, отсутствие которой воспето поэтами как святое терзание русской души. Этот характер может быть излечим какой-нибудь совершенно особой, новой генной инженерией, которую предстоит нам создать в дополнение ко всему, что уже есть.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Любовь бывает в разных гунах!
Но многие используют это понятие любви и доверия для того чтобы разделять и властвовать.
Для этого может быть использована любая система Варнашрама, кураторов и т.д
Это хорошо описали в своих книгах Пурначандра Госвами, Бхакти Тиртха Махарадж, Джаяпатака Свами которых много за это критиковали и по-моему даже не пускали в отдельные зоны.
Ребята давайте жить дружно!  :kirtan:

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Вот большая община основанная чисто на любви, очевидно

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Я читал что это концлагерь для всего народа!
А любовь там из под палки!
Кто не в экстазе того бьют! :cool: 

ОТРЕЧЕНИЕ ОТ ПРАТИШТХИ 
Шри Шрила Тхакур Бхактивинод
"Сасангини Саджджанатошани" 15.1-2
ПРАТИШТХА — уважение, почет, слава, положение.  
ПРАТИШТХАША — желание пратиштхи, гордость

Чем больше мы стремимся к духовному прогрессу, чем более религиозными стараемся стать, чем больше принимаем на себя обетов отречения, чем больше получаем знания, тем сильнее и сильнее оскверняет наше сердце и вторгается в наши поступки желание уважения и славы. Сколько усилий мы тратим, чтобы подавить вожделение, гнев, жадность, уныние, бред, на какие аскезы идем, чтобы обуздать индрийи, но в сердце растет и растет себе незаметно змееныш — жажда пратиштхи :vanca calpa:

----------


## venkata

Поэтому Прабхупада дал лекарство от Пратиштхи - декабрьский марафон по распространению книг.Самая лучшая прививка от всех болезней ума - вынести своё тело на улицу с книгами в руках и рассказать прохожим о Кришне.Они вам сразу покажут,на каком духовном уровне вы находитесь.........
 Желаю всем успешного участия в Марафоне.

----------

